# 3DMark (2013) Diskussionsthread



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

Hier darf munter diskutiert werden 
​


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Februar 2013)

wo kann ich ihn Downloaden ganz ganz wichtig   ?
huhu Softy


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

Du kannst ihn z.B. bei chip.de runterladen, steht aber auch im Ranking-Thread 

3DMark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Februar 2013)

Link zum Rank Thread wäre ganz brauchbar


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Februar 2013)

3770k sind klar im Vorteil bei dem Benchmark : ) 
bester am Markt


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Februar 2013)

Darfst auch gerne oben in den Start Post kleben =D ich weiß bin anspruchsvoll 

Mal ne Frage läuft die Demo von FireStrike bei euch "normal" oder auch so Daumenkino wie bei mir


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

Gibt wohl noch kein Crossfire-Profil  

Morgen fange ich dann an mit den Listen, denn


----------



## Ion (4. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage läuft die Demo von FireStrike bei euch "normal" oder auch so Daumenkino wie bei mir


 Auch total ruckelig aber irgendwo zwischendrin auch mal "smooth"


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Februar 2013)

Ne also bei der Demo is es grausahm^^ der Bench an sicht läuft ganz ok

ja scheint wohl kein CF profil zu gegen... schade


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Februar 2013)

joa hat der von der PGH auch geschrieben das wohl das profil in der Demo noch nich vorhanden ist = )


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Februar 2013)

Die Demo von dem Firestrike ist echt lol^^ läd erst ne halbe stunde und dann 
dümpelt mein cpu mit 10% auslastung und die Grakas mit 8% auslastung rum...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Februar 2013)

Is kein SLI Profil dafür vorhanden ... 
meine Werte kommen mir komisch vor  ... 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

läuft der neue Beta Treiber 313.96 gut auf SLI Systemen oder gibts da Probleme ?


----------



## BeDo89 (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe den Benchmark auch vorhin ausgeführt und bin ein wenig über das Ergebnis verwundert.

Icestorm: 99431 | BeDo89 | i7-920 @2,66 Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 | HD 5870 Core 1100Mhz Speicher 1200Mhz  |

Cloudgate: 15142 | BeDo89 | i7-920 @2,66 Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 | HD 5870 Core 1100Mhz Speicher 1200Mhz  |

Firestrike: 4953 | BeDo89 | i7-920 @2,66 Ghz | 6GB DDR3-1333 | HD 5870 Core 1100Mhz Speicher 1200Mhz  |

Auf der Result Seite zeigt der einen Prozessortakt von 1735Mhz (müsste aber doch 2,66Ghz sein oder nicht??) und beim Arbeitsspeicher @667Mhz (Ich dachte 1333Mhz??)

Ein bekannter von mir hat den Test mit ähnlichem System gemacht (i5 2500K und 8GB Ram) auch mit einer HD 5870.
Jedoch hat er im ersten Test knapp 127000, während ich dort nur 99431 habe. Die restlichen Werte sind in etwa gleich.

Wieso haben wir beim ersten Wert knapp 30000 unterschied und wieso zeigt der bei mir 1735Mhz Prozessortakt und 667Mhz RAM an????
AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-920 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Rampage II GENE

MFG
BeDo


----------



## -Ultima- (5. Februar 2013)

Ist Nvidia-PhysX unterstüzt, oder nur CPU-PhysX ?

Ice Storm und Cloud Gate scheinen mir CPU lastig zu sein - Fire Strike hingegen belastet fast nur die Graka.
Glaube das läuft auf den ersten 2 Benchs nicht mal auf allen Cores


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Februar 2013)

Wer es mit der Benchaufteilung noch nicht verstanden hat, dem lege ich mal diese Lektüre nahe. Im Grunde ist für euch nur der Fire Strike und Fire Strike Extrem interessant, da der Ice Storm mit 3dmark06 Features ( DX9) und der Cloud Gate mit Vantage Features (DX10) laufen, und überwiegend auf Tablets und Notebooks ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, ich werde den Fire Strike Benchmark an erste Stelle setzen, weil es der relevanteste für Gamingrechner ist.


----------



## Explosiv (5. Februar 2013)

Ist es normal, das mein Prozessortakt so niedrig erscheint? Statt 4,0GHz zeigt er mir in der Validierung lediglich 1,4GHz an. Liegt das daran, der erst zum Ende die Taktraten ausliest? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der Bench mit den Ergebnissen durchlaufen ist. 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/42999

MfG


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

Ist normal, solange die Stromsparmechanismen an sind, liest er die Idle-Taktraten aus (siehe hier), wenn die Stromsparmodi deaktiviert sind, zeigt er die richtigen Werte an. Ist aber imho auch bei anderen 3DMarks der Fall.

Allgemein muss man bislang feststellen, dass die Benches GCN sehr gut zu liegen scheinen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

Wie bekomm ich denn raus wieviel Takt meine Graka im Benchmark anlegt (um mich ins Ranking einzutragen)?

Tschuldigt die Frage, aber hab die 670er erst ne Woche und muss mich mit dem Boostkrams und so erst noch auseinandersetzen ....


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

Nimm GPU-Z...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

Nimm doch einfach den MSI Afterburner und logge den kompletten Benchmark mit. Oder lass dir mit GPU-Z den maximalen GPU-Takt anzeigen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Februar 2013)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
passen die Werte für SLI System, is nix übertaktet oder so `?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

@ Softy

Du schreibst,
"*Jeder User kann pro Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen*"

Kann ich also noch nen anderes System reinsetzen?

Machst du noch ne "Extremeliste"?


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

Würde mich mehr über eine kleine Trennung bzgl. Multi- und Single-GPU freuen. Aber das hat Zeit, der Andrang ist aktuell wie erwartet etwas hoch.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Du schreibst,
> "*Jeder User kann pro Grafikkarte(n) je einmal im Ranking vertreten sein, daher bitte Updates kenntlich machen*"
> ...



Ja, solange es eine andere Grafikkarte / anderes System ist, kannst Du öfter in der Rangliste vertreten sein 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Würde mich mehr über eine kleine Trennung bzgl. Multi- und Single-GPU freuen. Aber das hat Zeit, der Andrang ist aktuell wie erwartet etwas hoch.



Kauf Dir eine 2. Grafikkarte 

Im Ernst, das werde ich vielleicht mal machen, wenn der Andrang etwas nachgelassen hat. Ich komme jetzt schon kaum noch nach mit den Updates


----------



## beren2707 (5. Februar 2013)

Pöööh, mein Netzteilchen streikt ja jetzt schon. Zweite 7970 + neues Netzteil - nööööööö. Die eine 7970 ist mir schon schnell genug.
Bloß keine Eile, war nur als Vollendung des Threads gedacht, wenn mal der erste Ansturm in so ein paar Wochen vorbei sein wird.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Machst du noch ne "Extremeliste"?



Ups, überlesen 

Ja, mache ich auf


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

Und noch ne Frage ... Wie bau ich den "Link" um?


----------



## minicoopers (5. Februar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage ... Wie bau ich den "Link" um?


 HIer mal eine Anleitung 

Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen".
  Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am    Ende der  Zeile  ein. Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der   Link  wird   automatisch umgewandelt. 
 Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:
Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die Vorschau gehen und den    Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse des Tabs kopieren und    folgendermaßen verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse  des verlinken   screenshots]Link[/url*] (Ihr müsst aber die Sternchen  und alle   Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich es hier nicht  schreiben)


----------



## Horilein (5. Februar 2013)

Klasse, endlich wieder Schwitzend und Fingernägelkauend vorm Rechner sitzen
Mein Link is drin,aber da geht bestimmt noch was nur is der Mistmark ganz schön lang.


----------



## DrDave (5. Februar 2013)

Hab auch mal


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Klasse, endlich wieder Schwitzend und Fingernägelkauend vorm Rechner sitzen
> Mein Link is drin,aber da geht bestimmt noch was nur is der Mistmark ganz schön lang.


 

Ja das war mir auch zu nervig, mit dem ganzen Demokram und so. Ich hab mir die "Advanceversion" geholt. Da kannst wenigstens CPU/GPU für sich vorher testen um zu schaun ob es auch stabil läuft.
Die 18€ waren mir es wert, wenns erst wieder in zwei Jahren nen neuen gibt.

By the way,
die AMD-Karten gehn ja ganz schön ab


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (5. Februar 2013)

Läuft ja auch viel über GPGU, da ist Kepler ja ein wenig schwachbrüstig


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

Hatte schon den Gedanken, meine beiden 560Ti´s wieder einzubaun, nurmal um zu sehn wie die sich schlagen


----------



## loltheripper (5. Februar 2013)

Extremer untschied zwischen CCC 13.1 und 13.2 beta 4

13.1 AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V
13.2 beta 4: AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Februar 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Extremer untschied zwischen CCC 13.1 und 13.2 beta 4
> 
> 13.1 AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V
> 13.2 beta 4: AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V



Echt Hammer! Was is das denn?
Mehr als verdoppelt in "Firststrike" 

Das geht ja mal gar nicht, das is ja schon nen Cheat 




Edit,
Is ja "Crossfire", hab ich jetzt erst gesehn.
Hat vorher wohl nicht richtig gefunzt.


----------



## Horilein (5. Februar 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Extremer untschied zwischen CCC 13.1 und 13.2 beta 4
> 
> 13.1 AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V
> 13.2 beta 4: AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V


 
oO...das ja hammer


----------



## Ion (5. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Hab auch mal


 Ach du

Verdirbst hier jedem 7950´er Besitzer den Spaß


----------



## DrDave (5. Februar 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ach du
> 
> Verdirbst hier jedem 7950´er Besitzer den Spaß


 
Ich will euch doch nur anspornen


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich will euch doch nur anspornen



Zum Glück habe ich meine HD7950 nicht mehr  Ich würde mich schwarz ärgern


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. Februar 2013)

Gibts da schon Key's fuer?


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Februar 2013)

Jop, einfach auf "upgrade" klicken.... vllt gibt die auch wo anderst noch bisle günstiger.
Ich hab mir einen Gekauft da ich eh recht viel Bench und die Ganzen Demos echt viel zu lang sind


----------



## Ion (5. Februar 2013)

Den Bench gibt es z. B. bei Steam für 18.74€


----------



## DrDave (5. Februar 2013)

Wie läuft das bei Steam mit dem Bench?
Steam muss ja sicherlich laufen?


----------



## Ion (5. Februar 2013)

Ja, denke das es wie ein Spiel dann einfach über Steam gestartet wird.
Ich zumindest fände es praktischer, das Teil in Steam zu haben, statt "verloren" irgendwo auf der Platte 
Bin gerade echt am überlegen mir das Teil zuzulegen, nen Bench kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## DrDave (5. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden wenn Steam noch extra benötigt wird.
Frisst doch alles Ressourcen


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. Februar 2013)

An alle die ess noh nicht mitbekkommen haben. Es gubt neue BETA Treiber für eure  AMD Karten.
Ganz wichtig. Er behbt die Crossfire Bugs im neuen 3DMark. AMD Catalyst 13.2 Beta 5


*FEATURE HIGHLIGHTS OF THE AMD CATALYST 13.2 BETA 5 DRIVER *

Crysis 3 multi-player Beta:  Improves CrossFire scaling by up to 40%
Far Cry 3:  Improves performance up to 10% at 2560x1600 with 8xAA
New 3D Mark release:  Adds CrossFire profile support for the new 3D Mark release under Windows 8
Catalyst 13.2 Beta 5 im Download: Mehr Performance in Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 und 3D Mark

Check it out!


----------



## Horilein (6. Februar 2013)

FlasherBasher schrieb:


> An alle die ess noh nicht mitbekkommen haben. Es gubt neue BETA Treiber für eure  AMD Karten.
> Ganz wichtig. Er behbt die Crossfire Bugs im neuen 3DMark. AMD Catalyst 13.2 Beta 5
> 
> 
> ...



Lad ich runter und ärger heute Abend noch paar GTX670

Edit: Und drin.


----------



## Maurer (6. Februar 2013)

Habs auch kurz mal mit den Beta 5 Treiber probiert, ist aber leider beim letzten Teil von Firestrike abgestürzt 
mit der Meldung, dass der AMD Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde. In den beiden gewerteten Tests 
waren es etwas weniger Punkte als vorher, bringt also für ältere Karten eher nichts um höhere Punkte zu erreichen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Februar 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> 3770k sind klar im Vorteil bei dem Benchmark : )
> bester am Markt



Is das so? 
Sehe in den Physikscores kaum Unterschiede zum 2600k


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2013)

Macht das echt soviel aus wenn man die Grafikkarten soviel  übertaktet ? ... komm nich mal über 10.000 punkte Grenze mit 2 Karten  ._____. ?​


----------



## DrDave (6. Februar 2013)

Das macht schon für was aus  
Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich die Ivys kaum von den Sandys absetzen können.


----------



## Horilein (6. Februar 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Macht das echt soviel aus wenn man die Grafikkarten soviel  übertaktet ? ... komm nich mal über 10.000 punkte Grenze mit 2 Karten  ._____. ?​



Guck mal in die Liste... ne @Stock GTX670 oder ne OC GTX670(Selbe CPU) da kannst schon schön was Reißen

PS: Ich könnt Dir Deinen Rechner klaun und voll damit Rumbenchen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich die Ivys kaum von den Sandys absetzen können.




Ist im 3DMark06 auch so, da tut sich nix. Ausser unter extrem Kühlung, da macht "Ivy" ja ne ganze Ecke mehr Takt und dann auch mehr Leistung.


Und zu Steam, zum Starten vom 3DMark muss ich es anhaben, kann es dann auch nicht mehr regulär beenden, aber im Taskmanager über Prozesse killn.
Der Benchmark läuft dann trotzdem noch.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2013)

Muss ich gleich mal gucken aber is halt SLI und so .... dachte halt schon das sich das Ergebniss deutlicher bemerkbar macht... wirkt sich jetzt eigentlich 1333 oder 1600 mhz Ram auch auf den Wert aus ?


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. Februar 2013)

Meine Platzierungen sind ja schonmal Ausreichend  Demnaechst mal gucken was passiert wenn der 2500k mal mehr oc bekommt & die graka mal Arbeiten darf


----------



## DrDave (6. Februar 2013)

Wieso akzeptiert er denn eig. den Cat 13.1 nicht?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wieso akzeptiert er denn eig. den Cat 13.1 nicht?



keine Ahnung.....bei mir auch nicht .........


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Februar 2013)

Boaaa ... ich glaub ich muss mich erst mal ordentlich ins GTX6xx-OC einlesen.
Bei den vorherigen Serien wars so einfach, -Vcore auf max und langsam ans GPU-Taktlimit rangetastet.
Und nun kann ich im Afterburner nur noch +Werte eintragen, dazu Powerlimit 

Beispiel,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt da jemand zufällig nen brauchbaren Artikel?


----------



## Niza (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mal versucht die CPU ein wenig zu übertakten von 3,4Ghz auf 3,55Ghz und das ergebnis war nicht so toll. 
Gerade mal 200 Punkte konnte ich raus kitzeln bei Cloudgate und Icestorm und  beim aufwendigsten Firestike waren maximal 40 punkte drinne.
Es handelt sich um einen Phenom II X4 965.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. Februar 2013)

150 Mhz CPUTakt reißen da auch nix raus. Da musste schon ordendlich Schmackes auf die CPU geben.
Beim Fire Strike profitiert der Bench kaum vom OC der CPU wenn die Graka am Limit klebt.

Hier mal ein Beispiel: CPU auf 3,2ghz fix und Graka default
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 

Hier ist die CPU auf 4,0 Ghz und Graka default.
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3

Hier ist die CPU auf 4,0 Ghz und die Graka auf 1200/1600, mein Alltagssetting.
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3

Und hier mit max OC CPU und Graka.
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3

Du siehst also das eine Kombi von CPU und Graka OC zum gewünschten Ergebniss führt.


----------



## DrDave (7. Februar 2013)

Max OC... 
Wehe da kommt ein Update mit max max OC 

Mit 13.1 bekomm ich im normalen Firestrike mehr Punkte als mit dem 13.2b5, im Firestrike extrem sind die Punkte exakt gleich hoch bzw. niedrig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte heute einen pc absturz wärend 3dmark und nun bekomme ich immer diese fehlermeldung wenn ich 3dmark starten möchte

neuinstall half nicht..amd treiber neu auch nicht....registry cleand auch nix geholfen.... was kann ich nun machen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Systemwiederherstellung auf einen vorherigen Wiederherstellungspunkt ?


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Max OC...
> Wehe da kommt ein Update mit max max OC


Ist schon fertig und wartet nur auf dich. 


> Mit 13.1 bekomm ich im normalen Firestrike mehr Punkte als mit dem 13.2b5, im Firestrike extrem sind die Punkte exakt gleich hoch bzw. niedrig


Bei mir hat der Beta5 noch wenig GPU score gebracht. Fällt aber unter Messtolleranze.

Beta.4
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P7544 3DMarks 
Beta5 
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P7547 3DMarks


----------



## DrDave (7. Februar 2013)

Komm trau dich und poste es  
Du weißt doch bei mir ist die Luft so gut wie raus... Da kannst du auch mit offenen Karten spielen. 
Teste aber bitte auch mal den 13.1  
Ich warte derweil schon mal auf kühle Temperaturen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Komm trau dich und poste es


Nene, erstmal bis du am Zug. Will dir doch nicht den Spaß am Benchen verderben. 


> Du weißt doch bei mir ist die Luft so gut wie raus... Da kannst du auch mit offenen Karten spielen.


Ach wo denn, da geht doch noch was. 


> Teste aber bitte auch mal den 13.1


Mach ich bei Gelegenheit. 


> Ich warte derweil schon mal auf kühle Temperaturen.


Ich auch, wird denn Konter Nr.2


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einer Systemwiederherstellung auf einen vorherigen Wiederherstellungspunkt ?


 
Danke...das ich da nicht selber draufgekommen bin


----------



## klonekrieger (7. Februar 2013)

das meine betagte GTX 460 so ziemlich die letzte ist war ja klar, aber das ich in Icestorm vor der 560 ti bin wundert mich jetzt doch ein bischen.
Könnte dann aber auch am Rest der Technik liegen?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Februar 2013)

klonekrieger schrieb:


> das meine betagte GTX 460 so ziemlich die letzte ist war ja klar, aber das ich in Icestorm vor der 560 ti bin wundert mich jetzt doch ein bischen.
> Könnte dann aber auch am Rest der Technik liegen?



Das liegt an deinem Unterbau, da muss sich die alte S775-Plattform geschlagen geben und der i3 is ja auch nicht grad lahm. Vergleich mal die Physikscores 
Cloudgate und Firststrike gehen mehr auf die GPU, da machen sich schnellere Grakas schnell bemerkbar.


----------



## BlackViper59 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch: Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte, dass ich im Ice Storm Test nur 100 000 Punkte, vergleichbare System aber locker 150 000 (Siehe Ranking). Bei den anderen Test erreiche ich "normale" Punktzahlen. 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/4971722/


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

was für treiber hast genommen? der link geht grad net auf von deim bench...


----------



## BlackViper59 (8. Februar 2013)

13.2 Beta 3 war es für den Bench. Der Beta 5 brachte aber keine Verbesserung


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

Ja aber bei Firestrike passt ja das ergebniss, von daher würd ich mich net verrückt machen.
IceStrom und Cloudgate sind eh nicht soooo die Benchs mit denne ich jetzt solche Systeme vergleichen würde,
mein IceStorm u Cloudgate Score sind jetzt auch net so atemberaubend, Firestrike hingegen schon


----------



## IceGamer (8. Februar 2013)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q9550,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-E

So, hier mal meine Ergebnisse

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein absoluter Anfänger geht, wenn es um 3DMark geht, ich habe das Programm nie wirklich benutzt.
Ich hab meine neue GIGABYTE AMD HD 7950 3x Windforce heute mal  installiert. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Werte stimmen, besonders der  Gesamtscore ist doch immer arg wenig und der Graphics Score bei Ice  Storm ist auch sehr schwach?!

Hatte vorher ne GTX 260 von Nvidia und heute erstmals seit 10 Jahren wieder AMD-RTrreiber installiert (13.2 Beta 4).

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand mal sagen könnte, ob die Werte passen und wenn nicht, wo mein Fehler liegen könnte.
Ich habe wiegesagt den Catalyst 13.2 Beta 4 - Treiber und die  Freeversion vom 3DMark benutzt. Bei beiden haben ich nicht verstellt.  Sollte also demnach alles auf Standart eingestellt sein. Zudem habe ich  alle alten Nvidiatreiber sorgfältig vorher gelöscht.

Win 7 Ultimate x86
4Gb OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066
Q9550 @ 3,2 GHZ, wobei der bei 3DMark immer den Multiplikator herunterschreaubt und ich somit nur ca. 2,2 GHZ habe.
Asus P5Q-E


----------



## eagle*23* (8. Februar 2013)

Von was sind eigentlich die Punkte beim Cloudgate abhängig ? wundert mich das dort nur auf Platz 19 komme.

@IceGamer: vergleich doch mal deine Punkte mit der von der Liste, dort haben doch mehrere eine 7950.

EDIT: also im FireStrike kommen deine Werte schon mal hin
EDIT2: im Cloudgate auch
EDIT3: passt doch so 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/66266 zum Vergleich Platz 52 BlackViper (Icestorm)


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2013)

...warum will das 3DMark den 13.1er WHQL Treiber nicht???


----------



## FabianHD (8. Februar 2013)

Denke auch, dass das passt. 
Zum vergleich, hab auch die 7950 von gigabyte, aber übertaktet auf 1100/1450.
Deine CPU zieht die Punktzahlen stark runter.
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P67A-UD3-B3


----------



## atze1979 (8. Februar 2013)

So mehr geht nicht habe die GTX570 am Limit , meint ihr die Werte sind ok.

Icestorm: 134863 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @989/2051/989 | Link
 
Cloudgate: 19915 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @1010/2051/1010 | Link
 
Firestrike: 4784 | atze1979 | FX8350 @5,2 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-9-27 1T | GTX 570 @1004/2051/1004 | Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Februar 2013)

@Brez$$z
Raff wollte wissen ob auch 1337Mhz gehn. Ab 1345Mhz wirds heftig, da zieht mir die Karte dann zuviel, und die ganze Kiste läuft dann instabil mit nem 500 Watt PSU. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-ranking-3dmark-2013-a-10.html#post4967211

Beim meinem Phenom ist bei 4,5ghz mit 3,2ghz NB Schluss, mehr stemmt das Board nicht. Kann machen was ich will, die angepeilten 4,6 Ghz bekomm ich zwar noch gebootet, aber sobald  die Physik Benchs im 3dmark kommen gibs nen Blauen.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

Ja bei mir war schon ab 4,2 absolut schluss, bzw mehr spannung wollt ich dann doch net 

deine Karte macht 1337 mit wie viel Spannung? 1,3?  meine gehen nur mit 1,3 auf ca. 1,275 je nacht Temperatur, 
aber halt beide, eine wird wohl da begrenzen.... die andere wird vllt noch bisle können


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja bei mir war schon ab 4,2 absolut schluss, bzw mehr spannung wollt ich dann doch net


Für 4,5 Ghz braucht meiner 1,6v.  Bei 4,2 sinds 1,45v , ist so das humane OC für den Alltag. 



> deine Karte macht 1337 mit wie viel Spannung? 1,3?  meine gehen nur mit 1,3 auf ca. 1,275 je nacht Temperatur,
> aber halt beide, eine wird wohl da begrenzen.... die andere wird vllt noch bisle können


 
Meine Karte schafft auch mehr. Hängt aber von der Belastung durch die jeweilige Anwendung ab. Catzilla waren z.b 1365/1965Mhz möglich. Beim 3dmark  ist das durch die enorme Shaderlast nicht möglich, diese Taktraten zufahren. Da war dann bei 1340/1970Mhz Schluss. Spannung 1,381 eingestellt, anliegend 1,3 schwankend. Mit mehr Voltage könnte ich zwar nochwas rausholen, gib aber kein Tool was mir die bereitstellt.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

Mit was hast du die 1,38 eingestellt? 
mein x6 hat die 4 ghz mit 1,44 gemacht, bei 4,1 braucht ich schon 1,5 und viel weiter wollte ich auch nicht gehen.
bei meinem Ivy geh ich bis 1,45 zz. damit komm ich bis 4,8 oder 4,9 je nachdem. Mein Ivy wird halt recht warm, vllt irgendwann 
mal köpfen


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Mit was hast du die 1,38 eingestellt?


Mit TriXX ,hab ja schließlich ne Sapphire.   Für die Speicherspannung nehm ich AB. 



> mein x6 hat die 4 ghz mit 1,44 gemacht, bei 4,1 braucht ich schon 1,5 und viel weiter wollte ich auch nicht gehen.


Das hängt von der Kühlung ab. die 4,5 Ghz brauchen schon ein offenes Fenster. Unter Raumtemp 20°C ist bei 4,3 Ghz so ziemlich das Ende mit Lukü erreicht . 


> bei meinem Ivy geh ich bis 1,45 zz. damit komm ich bis 4,8 oder 4,9 je nachdem. Mein Ivy wird halt recht warm, vllt irgendwann mal köpfen


Bringt beim Phenom nix, da er verlötet ist. Zudem steigt er bei viel niedrigeren Temps schon aus. 45-50 °C bei 4,5ghz 1,6v  ist mit Lukü schon verdammt schwer zu halten.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

ja ich weiß, kenn ja die Temps vom PH2. Bei TriXX die Spannung einstellen hab ich noch garnicht versucht^^
hab zwar auch 2 Sapphire, und stell auch des öfteren mal die Takte dort ein, aber meist die Spannung unter AB


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Februar 2013)

Geht mit TriXX 4.4b wunderbar. Kannst sogar die Karten einzeln einstellen. Das einzigste was Trixx nicht kann ist die Speicherspannung manipulieren.
Solltest aber unter Settinge den Haken bei Synchronize cards in Multi-GPU Config rein machen. Das vereinfacht die ganze Sache.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Februar 2013)

kay kay dann werd ich da mal Probieren bei gelegenheit ^^ dann mach ich die 1,3 zumindest mal voll


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Februar 2013)

...muß meine Frage nochmal einwerfen, Warum wird der Cat 13.1 WHQL nicht akzeptiert?
3DMark will einfach nicht, immer die Fehlermeldung "Grafiktreiber wird nicht akzeptiert"


----------



## DrDave (9. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem 13.1 ist wirklich komisch aber ja auch vollkommen egal  
Von daher...


----------



## Fips80 (9. Februar 2013)

Woran kann denn das liegen ?

Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P3095 3DMarks


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Februar 2013)

Fips80 schrieb:


> Woran kann denn das liegen ?
> 
> Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P3095 3DMarks


 
Denk dir nix dabei, die Meldung kann man in allen 3DMark-Version bekommen.
Bekomm ich auch, solang es das Ergebniss nicht beeinflusst ignorier ich das ...


----------



## Fips80 (9. Februar 2013)

ok thx


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Februar 2013)

Whats that?
Bin grad beim Kumpel und hab mal laufen lassen, das Ergebniss vor Treiberupdate war nur knapp die Hälfte, jetzt zwar besser, aber trotzdem noch Mist.
Hatte eher mit 5-6k-points gerechnet bei zwei 470er 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A99X EVO


----------



## Horilein (10. Februar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Whats that?
> Bin grad beim Kumpel und hab mal laufen lassen, das Ergebniss vor Treiberupdate war nur knapp die Hälfte, jetzt zwar besser, aber trotzdem noch Mist.
> Hatte eher mit 5-6k-points gerechnet bei zwei 470er
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8150,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A99X EVO


 
Passt,knapp 5k Grafik mit ner 470 und der FX ist ja auch langsamer als nen i5.
Hab mit meiner 7870 und i5,beides ausgequetscht auch "nur" 5690 Punkte.
Einzig das kommt mir wenig vor: Combined Score 981,da hab ich 2400.


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (10. Februar 2013)

Die Cpu ist ganz schön wichtig! bei firestrike combined 2770 mit i5-760 @ 4,13 ghz/680 mit nem q6600 @ 3,42 ghz/480 oc combined 14xx gott sei dank werden die grafik und prozessor werte noch mal extra aufgeführt


----------



## Fatalii (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo die Herren

Ich konnte meine 580 nochmal überreden alles zu geben. Und Siehe da, die alte Dame haut nochmal richtig auf den Putz!!!


Icestorm: 182719 | Fatalii | i7-26000K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link

Cloudgate: 25266| Fatalii | i7-26000K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link
 
Firestrike: 5485 | Fatalii | i7-26000K @5,0 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-10-10-28 1T | GTX 580 @1010/2020/1315 | Link

Ich habe mehrere Treiber ausprobiert, alle samt mit WHQL-Zertifikat, aber da steht immer:     			 				Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert. 			 		


 Weiß jemand eine Lösung?

MfG


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. Februar 2013)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Treiber ausprobiert, alle samt mit WHQL-Zertifikat, aber da steht immer: Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert.
> Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


 
Frag mal bei Futuremark nach. Die wissen bestimmt ne Lösung.


----------



## pagani-s (10. Februar 2013)

in der rangliste fällt man fast so schnell nach unten wie ein stein im brunnen


----------



## Chicago (10. Februar 2013)

klonekrieger schrieb:


> das meine betagte GTX 460 so ziemlich die letzte ist war ja klar, aber das ich in Icestorm vor der 560 ti bin wundert mich jetzt doch ein bischen.
> Könnte dann aber auch am Rest der Technik liegen?


 
So, hab das mal wieder Richtig gestellt!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. Februar 2013)

Hab mir den Benchmark jetzt auch mal runtergeladen und lass ihn momentan das erste mal durchlaufen 

Da die Vollversion ja gerade bei Steam im Angebot ist, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, mir diese zuzulegen, aber lohnt sich das, wenn man hauptsächlich zum Spaß OC betreibt und (zumindest bisher) nicht irgendetwas in die Richtung HW-Bot macht?


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

Der Vorteil der Vollversion ist halt, dass Du jeden Benchmark einzeln durchlaufen lassen kannst ohne diese ewig langen Demo-Abschnitte. Dadurch kannst Du höher übertakten, weil die Temperaturen bei den relativ kurzen Benchmark Sequenzen nicht so weit ansteigen wie bei einem kompletten Durchlauf.

Ob sich das für Dich lohnt, musst Du halt überlegen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. Februar 2013)

Die Demo-Abschnitte sind schon nervig 

Was mir an der Vollversion auch gefällt ist, dass man die Tests auch in einer Schlaufe laufen lassen kann... und ich glaube mit den 18€ mache ich da nichts falsch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2013)

Hawky, du bist wahnsinnig – auf positive Art und Weise.  Aber: Ich mache mir begründete Sorgen um deine Grafikkarte. Gute Kühlung hin oder her, um 1,4 Volt wird es sehr ungesund. Uns ist bereits eine Karte durch diese Spannung gestorben, ohne dass sie zu heiß wurde. Der Prozess ist einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt. Das nur als Warnung, nicht dass dein Sahneteilchen stirbt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Februar 2013)

Darüber hinaus würd mich mal die Leistungsaufnahme bei den Taktraten und Spannungen interessieren 
So ein 500W-NT wird dabei bestimmt gut belastet 

Im Combined-Test von Firestrike konnt ich bei mir allerdings nur max. 350W messen ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2013)

Das dürfte sich ziemlich genau auf der 600-Watt-Marke abspielen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hawky, du bist wahnsinnig – auf positive Art und Weise.  Aber: Ich mache mir begründete Sorgen um deine Grafikkarte. Gute Kühlung hin oder her, um 1,4 Volt wird es sehr ungesund. Uns ist bereits eine Karte durch diese Spannung gestorben, ohne dass sie zu heiß wurde. Der Prozess ist einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt. Das nur als Warnung, nicht dass dein Sahneteilchen stirbt.


Raff deine Sorgen sind berechtigt. Ganz ungefährlich ist das nicht wenn man sich am Spannungslimit ( 1,381v) bewegt. Mach mir da aber keine Sorgen was die Karte angeht. Die braucht das, ist ne low Asic.
Mach mir da mehr Sorgen um den Prozzi.  

@Singlecoreplayer2500+
Das PSU hat noch Luft, waren nur 600 Watt Peak beim Kombitest.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> @Singlecoreplayer2500+
> Das PSU hat noch Luft, waren nur 600 Watt Peak beim Kombitest.


 
Ich hätte da echt bedenken bei einem Absturz, ob das nun von zu hohen Taktraten kommt oder von Spannungsschwankungen oder ähnlichem wenn das NT so an die Grenzen gebracht wird, oder wäre das unbegründet?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, ein gutes Netzteil würde einfach abschalten. Dann wüsste man dass es das Netzteil ist 
Entweder man hört dann auf zu benchen oder man kauft ein Stärkeres


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ich hätte da echt bedenken bei einem Absturz, ob das nun von zu hohen Taktraten kommt oder von Spannungsschwankungen oder ähnlichem wenn das NT so an die Grenzen gebracht wird, oder wäre das unbegründet?


 
Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich ein Enermax. Wenn das PSU der Meinung ist das die Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten zu hoch ist, schaltet es einfach ab. Konnte ich bisher nur einmal reproduzieren. Da lag die Last aber auf über 700Watt. Somit Test bestanden. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...118580-lesertest-enermax-modu87-netzteil.html
Sicherungs-Features

    • OCP vs. OCP Over Current Protection - Schutz vor Stromspitzen
    • OTP vs. OTP Over Temperature Protection - Überhitzungsschutz
    • OVP vs. OVP Over Voltage Protection - Überspannungsschutz
    • OPP vs. OPP Over Power Protection - Überlastungsschutz
    • UVP vs. UVP AC Under Voltage Protection AC - Wechselstrom Unterspannungsschutz
    • UVP vs. UVP DC Under Voltage Protection DC - Gleichstrom Überspannungsschutz
    • SCP vs. SCP Short Circuit Protection - Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen
    • k.A. vs. SIP Surge and Inrush Protection - Schutz vor unvorhergesehenen Stromstößen


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Raff deine Sorgen sind berechtigt. Ganz ungefährlich ist das nicht wenn man sich am Spannungslimit ( 1,381v) bewegt. Mach mir da aber keine Sorgen was die Karte angeht. Die braucht das, ist ne low Asic.
> Mach mir da mehr Sorgen um den Prozzi.
> 
> @Singlecoreplayer2500+
> Das PSU hat noch Luft, waren nur 600 Watt Peak beim Kombitest.


 
Bin schon drüber
Wenn du nicht mehr nachlegen kannst wirds wahrscheinlich eng für dich im normalen FireStrike
E: Vlt. sollte ich das erste Testergebnis auch gleich posten: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Bin schon drüber


Über 600 Watt? 


> Wenn du nicht mehr nachlegen kannst wirds wahrscheinlich eng für dich im normalen FireStrike


Tja, leider geht mein Prozzi nicht auf 4,9ghz. Bei 4,6ghz streikt das Board durch die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU 45nm.  


> E: Vlt. sollte ich das erste Testergebnis auch gleich posten: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3


Musst schon auf 5ghz rauf wenn du mich schlagen willst.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Februar 2013)

so ....ich habe knapp 4800p im Fire Strike 

3770k @ stock und graka auch @ stock


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Über 600 Watt?
> 
> Tja, leider geht mein Prozzi nicht auf 4,9ghz. Bei 4,6ghz streikt das Board durch die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU 45nm.
> 
> Musst schon auf 5ghz rauf wenn du mich schlagen willst.



Finale läuft... Ich mein die Endpunkte


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Finale läuft... Ich mein die Endpunkte


 
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


 
Ist doch schon da, hier 9113 
E: Du bist so still?


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

Nicht schlecht. 
Haste dir verdient.


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück du hast noch so einen "unterirdischen" X6
1400MHz wollten leider nicht, wird mal wieder zu warm


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

Unterirdisch triffts ganz gut, Wobei er hier garnicht mal so schlecht abschneidet. 
Also 1400mhz wollte ich auch nicht auf die Karte zimmern, damit sie den fehleden CPU Takt ausgleicht. 

Bleibt also wie immer beim Unentschieden zwischen uns beiden, da ich den Extrem doch klar für mich entscheiden kann. Denke bist damit einverstanden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Zum Glück du hast noch so einen "unterirdischen" X6
> 1400MHz wollten leider nicht, wird mal wieder zu warm



Ihr seit so wahnsinnig


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Unterirdisch triffts ganz gut, Wobei er hier garnicht mal so schlecht abschneidet.
> Also 1400mhz wollte ich auch nicht auf die Karte zimmern, damit sie den fehleden CPU Takt ausgleicht.
> 
> Bleibt also wie immer beim Unentschieden zwischen uns beiden, da ich den Extrem doch klar für mich entscheiden kann. Denke bist damit einverstanden.


 
Na aber sicher
Mangels GPU Punkte kann ich dort nicht so viel machen
1340mV wollte sie für die 1390MHz haben, mehr Spannung hat sie mir mal wieder mit einem Blackscreen erwidert



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ihr seit so wahnsinnig


 
Dann sind wir ja richtig hier


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Februar 2013)

> Ihr seit so wahnsinnig


Aber immer doch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Februar 2013)

Weiterso


----------



## Ion (12. Februar 2013)

Echt übel die beiden 
Und ich hatte mich bei meiner 7950 damals über 1150MHz gefreut


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

Ja, krass 

Ich hatte ja auch mal eine HD7950 (und einen Phenom II), daher weiß ich, was "normalerweise" mit Luftkühlung geht. Bei 1300MHz Chiptakt war Ende Gelände und ich hatte dann mehr Texturfehler als Bild   

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass beim 3DMark höhere Taktraten möglich sind als bei anderen Benchmarks. Die GTX 690 ist normalerweise bei 1045MHz Chiptakt am Ende, beim 3DMark geht die aber bis 1075 MHz (+ Boost)

Daher meine Frage an die beiden Wahnsinnigen (), ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## DrDave (12. Februar 2013)

Der 3DM11 hat mir damals bereits bei allem über 1320mV mit einem blackscreen geantwortet... 
Dieser hier ist scheinbar etwas freundlicher... Sobald aber bei mehr Spannung die GPU-Temperatur Richtung 45 geht wird es auch beim neuen schwarz 
Der Heaven will auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Februar 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Echt übel die beiden
> Und ich hatte mich bei meiner 7950 damals über 1150MHz gefreut



Das habe ich gerade auch gedacht 
Ist das jetzt schon Weltrekord unter Luftkühlung ?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Sobald aber bei mehr Spannung die GPU-Temperatur Richtung 45 geht wird es auch beim neuen schwarz


 
45?  In welcher Temperatureinheit rechnest Du?


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Der 3DM11 hat mir damals bereits bei allem über 1320mV mit einem blackscreen geantwortet...
> Dieser hier ist scheinbar etwas freundlicher... Sobald aber bei mehr Spannung die GPU-Temperatur Richtung 45 geht wird es auch beim neuen schwarz
> Der Heaven will auch nicht mehr...


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Die Grad zwischen Spannung und Temps zwecks Stabilität ist bei uns sehr klein. 
Bildfehler hatte ich keine, aber wenn der Treiber abschmierte lags an zuwenig Spannung oder die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte war zu hoch. 



> 45? In welcher Temperatureinheit rechnest Du?


Hatte gestern sogar weniger, Graka  max 40°C  und CPU max 35°C. Was nur möglich ist wenn die Kühler schon fast schockgefrostet sind.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2013)

Hast Du / Habt Ihr den Rechner ins Freie gestellt? Oder nur das Fenster / Balkontür aufgerissen?


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du / Habt Ihr den Rechner ins Freie gestellt? Oder nur das Fenster / Balkontür aufgerissen?


 
Hab ein schönes breites Fensterbrett, da leg ich den PC mit der Front etwas über die Fensterschwelle, dann herrschen da fast Minusgrade im PC. 
Die Board und Festplatten/SSD Sensoren haben mir gestern an die 3-5 °C angezeigt Graka und CPU hatten im Idle an die 10-15°C bei vollem Takt. Hab vergessen ne Screen von den Temps zumachen. Werd ich aber nacholen.
Edit: 
Der Genesis hat kaum noch Wärme abgegeben. Das dumme ist dass bei Fire Strike der Physik/Kombibench nach den Grafikbenchs kommen, da hat sich die CPU mit 4,6ghz schon so erwärmt das es für den Physikbench nicht mehr ausreicht und es bei ca 40°C zur Abschaltung kommt. Benche ich nur den Physik und Kombi, läuft der Prozzi stabil durch. 

Was mich aber überrascht hat, ist das die Kombiscore bem Phenom besser als beim I7 ist. Ob das mal mit den 3,2ghz Northbridgetakt des Phenoms zusammenhängt?! Denn es hat da keiner von den beiden Jungs über mir über 4000 geschafft. Vielleicht sollte ich da nochmal ansetzen.


----------



## Uffbasse13 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich hab anscheinend ein Riesenproblem. Immer beim laden der DEMO von CloudGate bekomme ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm.
Auch innerhalb der Letterbox wenn ich vorab die Auflösung runtergefahren habe...

Mein System: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-dx-11-maximum.png

...und ich habe aktuell nicht mal OC betrieben. Vieleicht gibts nützliche Tips...Danke.


----------



## DrDave (12. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> 45?  In welcher Temperatureinheit rechnest Du?



Ja natürlich 45°C.
Auch mein Rechner stand schön auf den Fensterstock, - 5°C sagte mir der online Wetterdienst.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. Februar 2013)

servuus,

hab mir den 3-dmark über steam gekauft...komischerweise startet der nicht mehr. hatte noch vor 3 tagen des teil am laufen. nix am pc verändert. doch jetzt startet der nimmer ??? seltsam. hab bzw wüßte auch keine gründe für dieses nicht starten. hat jemand die gleichen erfahrungen gemacht?

grüßle


edit: geht wieder, den futuremark systeminfo installer reparieren lassen u es funzt!


----------



## Topper_Harley (13. Februar 2013)

Die Liste muss also nochmal geteilt werden, auf Winter und Sommerbench 

Ne mal ohne flax, währe es möglich das hinter den Ergebnissen noch eingetragen wird ob jetzt mit Luft , Wasser oder Streichkäse gekühlt wurde?

Gruß
Topper


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Ne mal ohne flax, währe es möglich das hinter den Ergebnissen noch eingetragen wird ob jetzt mit Luft , Wasser oder Streichkäse gekühlt wurde?


 
Die Idee ansich ist gut, aber nachträglich nur schwer zu realisieren. Wie wäre es mit einer "freiwilligen" Angabe in der Grafikkarten-Spalte? Also z.B. "HD 7970 @ 1000/15000 @H20"?


----------



## Topper_Harley (13. Februar 2013)

Klingt doch gut?! Könntest du des evtl. in die "Benchbeschreibung" mit aufnehmen?

Bzw. die jenigen die es noch nachtragen wollen, vieleicht noch im Ranglisten-Thread anhängen:

Nachtrag Kühlung:
Topper_Harley  i73770k Kühlung: Luft GTX 670 Kühlung: Luft

Damit müsste es sich dann zuordnen lassen, aber das bedeutet auch einen höheren Aufwand für dich Softy 

Gruß


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2013)

Aber ich will auch drauf achten, dass die Liste nicht zu breit und unübersichtlich wird.

Wie wäre es, wenn man das farblich kennzeichnet? Da die überwiegende Mehrheit mit Luftkühlung bencht, würde ich das schwarz lassen, und die Wasserkühler könnten die CPU und die Grafikkarte durch  blaue Schrift kennzeichnen


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Februar 2013)

Gestern beide karten mit 1325 mhz gebencht.... trotz Fenser auf bei -3ºC
Hab ich geschwitz xD die Karten waren noch schön kühl -> 42ºC


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

Zwischen Luft und Wasser sollte bei ernsthaften Benchmarks Kai allzu großer Unterschied sein, von daher würde ich es weglassen - der Übersichtlichkeit halber. 
Extrem Kühlung sollte auch sofort auffallen...


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Zwischen Luft und Wasser sollte bei ernsthaften Benchmarks Kai allzu großer Unterschied sein, von daher würde ich es weglassen - der Übersichtlichkeit halber.


Bin ich dafür. 


> Extrem Kühlung sollte auch sofort auffallen...


 
... wenn man auf die Taktrate schaut.


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2013)

Also dann füge ich es im Startpost ein, dass optional wassergekühlte Komponenten in blauer Schrift angegeben werden können. Darunter leidet dann auch nicht die Übersicht.


----------



## Fips80 (13. Februar 2013)

Wann werden die Listen immer aktualisiert?

Und was kostet die Vollversion?


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2013)

Softy macht das Tag und Nacht
Überprüft seine Liste minütlich und macht SOFORT ein Update
Danke dafür


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Februar 2013)

Ja der macht echt nen klasse Job! 


Sagt mal, der "Topper_Harley" zum Beispiel, konnt sein Ergebniss einige Male verbessern ohne Änderung der Taktraten.
Bei einigen anderen war es ähnlich.

Ich frag mich, wie geht das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist das beim 3D Mark 11 auch aufgefallen. Da habe ich auch mal aus Spaß gebencht, und dann nach 2 Wochen noch mal. Da war das Ergebnis dann schlechter 
Ich denke dass das einfach mit dem Bewertungsszenario zusammenhängt


----------



## Paulpanzer (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mich durchringen kann die Vollversion zu kaufen werden meine Ergebnisse bestimmt steigen aber der erste Test stört echt beim ergebniss, da komme ich über 3200 FPS und die Graka sagt NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ.

Gibts den KEY irgendwo billiger ?


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Februar 2013)

Doch Vram tackt hat Topper geändert, kann halt nicht mehr aufm GPU weil Spannung gelocked ist


----------



## Topper_Harley (13. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Doch Vram tackt hat Topper geändert, kann halt nicht mehr aufm GPU weil Spannung gelocked ist


 
Treiberupdate war auch mal dabei und einmal 4,5 satt 4,3 Ghz prozitakt


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2013)

> so ....ich habe knapp 4800p im Fire Strike
> 
> 3770k @ stock und graka auch @ stock​


 
upps habe ich eigendlich erwähnt das das auf extreme ist


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Februar 2013)

Ja da is der nächste Punkt.
Die Spannung kann ich laut Afterburner um +100mV erhöhen, bringt mir aber keinerlei höhere Taktmöglichkeiten 
Das is schon bisschen kurios mit den 6xx-Karten, also von der OC-Seite her gefällt die mir noch nicht wirklich, das war mit den GTX5xx einfacher ...


----------



## Horilein (13. Februar 2013)

Platz 42
Aber dank AMD`s Never Settle Reloadet lohnt sich sowas ja...
ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRX0-U0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  <-Bestellt

Die HD7870 heb ich bestimmt auf, auch ne geile Karte

Euch mach ich beine^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Februar 2013)

Wie wärs mit CrossFire ? Geht bei AMD doch mit unterschiedlichen Karten


----------



## Horilein (13. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit CrossFire ? Geht bei AMD doch mit unterschiedlichen Karten



Genau^^ die HD7870 in den PCIe 4x und die HD 7950 in den PCIe 16x

Ausserdem sinds ja zwei verschiedene GPU`s  oO...


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Februar 2013)

du kannst ja zwei verschieden gpus machen, ist aber sinnfrei da ja maximal die leistung der schwächeren im CF hast


----------



## True Monkey (13. Februar 2013)

*hust* 

7870 geht nur mit 7870/50 in CF 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Februar 2013)

Ja sorry, dachte eig auch 7850/70 oder 7950/70.
Die tablle mit den Chipsätzen find ich sinfrei


----------



## DrDave (14. Februar 2013)

Was hat der Icestorm eigentlich gegen smt?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (14. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hawky, du bist wahnsinnig – auf positive Art und Weise.  Aber: Ich mache mir begründete Sorgen um deine Grafikkarte. Gute Kühlung hin oder her, um 1,4 Volt wird es sehr ungesund. Uns ist bereits eine Karte durch diese Spannung gestorben, ohne dass sie zu heiß wurde. Der Prozess ist einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt. Das nur als Warnung, nicht dass dein Sahneteilchen stirbt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Da ich auch einen sehr niedrigen ASIC habe, hat die GPU gestern für den Heaven auch mal 1,381V bekommen, da stirbt doch keine Karte von?! Die Temps sind im geschlossenen Gehäuse kaum über 50 und auf den Spannungswandlern nicht mal auf 75°C  Ich weiß, ist halt eine etwas schlechte Analogie aber: Bei den Ivys werden für 24/7 max. 1,3V angegeben, GCN ist auf 28nm gefertigt, ich bin schon am Überlegen ob nicht 1,3V schon beinahe 24/7 tauglich sein könnten? Schließlich ist die Packdichte vertikal bei einer CPU viel höher und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind gerade die Leiterbahnen der untersten Schicht besonders durch Elektromigration gefährdet, da sollte das dann ja schon vergleichbar sein? Welche Karte ist euch denn mit welchem Kühler in welchem Szenario mit welchem ASIC abgeraucht?


----------



## Softy (14. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Was hat der Icestorm eigentlich gegen smt?



Keine Ahnung. Einfach abschalten


----------



## Broow (14. Februar 2013)

Leute? 
Kann mir jmd kurz helfen?
Ich bekomm beim neuen 3dMark V-Sync nicht weg 
vom Treiber lästs sich von mir anscheinend nicht erzwingen, bzw zeigt es keine Wirkung und bei Nvidia inspector gibt es das neue 3 D mark noch nicht  

Ist schon deprimierend beim Icestrom nur 60 FPS zu haben


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (14. Februar 2013)

Deprimierender wären jetzt noch Drops auf 30


----------



## Broow (14. Februar 2013)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Deprimierender wären jetzt noch Drops auf 30


 Wo du recht hast 
Trotzdem lässt sich mein vsync nich abschalten


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (14. Februar 2013)

Kenn mich bei den Grünen leider überhaupt nicht aus, aber hast du abgesehen vom Inspector noch ein Tool drauf, dass die Frames limitieren kann? Bspw. den Nachbrenner?


----------



## Broow (14. Februar 2013)

jop, ich übertakte mitm Afterburner, aber beim Heaven hab ich kein Frame limit....


----------



## Fips80 (14. Februar 2013)

Lol, hab jetzt meine gtx 480 auf 910 mit 1,1 v MHz stabiel laufen.  Nur bekomme ich den 3570 k nicht mehr höher als 4 Ghz. Netzteil zu schwach? 
Wenn ich die graka auf Standarte lasse gehen auch 4,6 ghz bei der CPU.
Was denkt ihr?
Netzteil währe Antec Trier Power New 550 w.


----------



## Broow (14. Februar 2013)

im OC bereich wärst da besser aufgehoben

Toll. 14k Puntke im 1 Test. danke V sync


----------



## Fips80 (14. Februar 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> im OC bereich wärst da besser aufgehoben
> 
> Toll. 14k Puntke im 1 Test. danke V sync



Jo haste recht.


----------



## Broow (14. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie schein 3DMark mein Triber nicht zu mögen (310.90) steht zumindest bei meinen ergebnissen, dass "der Grafiktreiber nicht aktzeptiert wurde".
Kennt das jmd?


----------



## Fips80 (14. Februar 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Irgendwie schein 3DMark mein Triber nicht zu mögen (310.90) steht zumindest bei meinen ergebnissen, dass "der Grafiktreiber nicht aktzeptiert wurde".
> Kennt das jmd?



Ist bei mir auch so. Ka wiso.


----------



## Horilein (14. Februar 2013)

Broow schrieb:


> Irgendwie schein 3DMark mein Triber nicht zu mögen (310.90) steht zumindest bei meinen ergebnissen, dass "der Grafiktreiber nicht aktzeptiert wurde".
> Kennt das jmd?



VÖLLIG egal,aber sowas von egal,egaler kanns eigendlich nicht sein^^

Morgen kommt meine HD7950 Ich will auch son Sample wie der DrDave


----------



## fragenbold (14. Februar 2013)

Wieso rüsten so viele in der gleichen Generation auf? 
Eine 2. Karte würde ich ja verstehen, aber das? 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Februar 2013)

Meinst du zum Beispiel von 7850 auf 7950 ? Naja, das ergibt wie ich finde schon Sinn. Wenn man mehr Leistung haben will bleibt ja nur SLi/CF oder eine stärkere Single-GPU. Mit Multi-GPU holt man sich halt ein paar Probleme ins Boot.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Februar 2013)

Ja, bevor ich CF machen würde, immer erst die stärkere Single GPU karte holen....
Wenns dann nicht langt wegen Auflösung, multi Monitoring oder sonstetwas dann bleibt dir ja fast keine
andere wahl als MultiGPU wenn du nicht auf Optik verzichten willst


----------



## Horilein (15. Februar 2013)

fragenbold schrieb:


> Wieso rüsten so viele in der gleichen Generation auf?
> Eine 2. Karte würde ich ja verstehen, aber das?
> 
> Gruß fragenbold



Vergessen wir nicht Crysis 3 und Bioshok für lau
Da ist die Differenz quasi kostenlos^^
Bin halt Marketingopfer


----------



## fragenbold (15. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Meinst du zum Beispiel von 7850 auf 7950 ? Naja, das ergibt wie ich finde schon Sinn. Wenn man mehr Leistung haben will bleibt ja nur SLi/CF oder eine stärkere Single-GPU. Mit Multi-GPU holt man sich halt ein paar Probleme ins Boot.


 Naja . Eine HD 7870 istaber auch nicht gerade langsam 


Horilein schrieb:


> Vergessen wir nicht Crysis 3 und Bioshok für lau
> Da ist die Differenz quasi kostenlos^^
> Bin halt Marketingopfer


Eher Aufrüst-Bastel-größter Balken-Opfer ^^
Und das kann ich verstehen 

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## Horilein (15. Februar 2013)

Ach fragenbold bestimmt ist es die Summe aller umstände
Karte ist da und der erste Bench lief schon im Karton


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2013)

Von der HD7870 auf eine HD7950 wechseln halte ich für völlig sinnfrei. Die HD7950 ist nur ein paar % schneller, einen Unterschied merkt man nie im Leben.


----------



## Horilein (15. Februar 2013)

Kann schon sein Softy.Rechtfertigen will ich mich bestimmt nicht^^.Brauch ich auch nicht.
Aber die beiden Gamekeys fand ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.Und Crysis 3 gabs nur zur 79xx.Crysis hätt ich eh gekauft.
Und wenn ich für die "alte" so um die 170€ bekomme ist meine Welt in Ordnung
Ausserdem hast Du nur Angst das Du zu oft Updaten musst/kannst^^.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Februar 2013)

fragenbold schrieb:


> Naja . Eine HD 7870 istaber auch nicht gerade langsam



Ich meinte von 7850 auf 7950, nicht von 7870 auf 7950.


----------



## MrWoogey (17. Februar 2013)

Ahoi Leute 

Habe eine sapphire radeon hd 7870 drin treiber auf dem neusten stand , die treiber werden im 3d mark aber nicht anerkannt  was kann ich dagegen machen ?

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 990FX Extreme9


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2013)

Das spielt keine Rolle, ist manchmal einfach so. Das kann man getrost ignorieren


----------



## godfather22 (17. Februar 2013)

hi, ich hab so den Eindruck, als wenn ich viel zu wenig Punkte erreiche.
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Crosshair V Formula

Ich mein, wenn man das mit dem hier vergleicht hab ich ja satte 100.000Punkte (Graphics-Score) weniger wobei ich 0,15GHz mehr Takt hab.


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Test 1 hängt am CPU Limit, hier bremst der FX also sehr.
Die anderen beiden Tests passen ja, hier bremst der FX weniger...


----------



## godfather22 (17. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Test 1 hängt am CPU Limit, hier bremst der FX also sehr.
> Die anderen beiden Tests passen ja, hier bremst der FX weniger...


 
Ich hab gerade mal bemerkt, dass meine zweite GraKa hin und wieder auf 300MHz runtertaktet. Kennt ihr ein Programm, mit dem man das gut Protokollieren kann?
Mit wievielen Kernen skalliert der 3DMark13?


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Test1: 4
Test2: 32
Test3: 32
Den GPUz Log magst du wohl nicht?


----------



## godfather22 (17. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Test1: 4
> Test2: 32
> Test3: 32
> Den GPUz Log magst du wohl nicht?


 
Kein Wunder, dass der beim ersten Test am CPU-Limit hängt -.-
Warum denn nur 4?
Mein Gott steh ich aufm Schlauch, dass ich nicht an GPUz gedacht hab


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass der beim ersten Test am CPU-Limit hängt -.-
> Warum denn nur 4?
> Mein Gott steh ich aufm Schlauch, dass ich nicht an GPUz gedacht hab


 
Wieso nur 4?
Es steht hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Februar 2013)

Aber zum Beispiel hier und hier.
Im Firestrike hab ich mehr Graphics-Punkte und  mehr Physics-Punkte und trotzdem weniger Punkte @all -.-
Ich mag den 3dMark13 nicht  der mag AMD nicht


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Wird wohl vom niedrigeren Combinedscore kommen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Februar 2013)

@godfather22

Bekommst du dein FX noch etwas höher getaktet, oder ist das schon das Ende?


----------



## godfather22 (17. Februar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wird wohl vom niedrigeren Combinedscore kommen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären


 
Und wieso ist der so niedrig, obwohl Graphics und Physics höher sind ? 



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> @godfather22
> 
> Bekommst du dein FX noch etwas höher getaktet, oder ist das schon das Ende?


 
Der geht bis über 5GHz aber dafür hab ich (noch) nicht die richtige Kühlung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Februar 2013)

> Der geht bis über 5GHz aber dafür hab ich (noch) nicht die richtige Kühlung.



Das ist schlecht, denn die 5ghz wirst du brauchen wenn du über 4000 Kombiscore kommen willst.  
Genau aus den Grund hab ich ein großen Bogen um diese CPU gemacht.  
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3 score: P8993 3DMarks

Ist halt keine Gamer CPU, was auch viele hier bemängelt haben. Hät mir den FX auch gern gekauft, aber für mich lohnt es sich nicht ein gut funktionierenden X6 gegen den FX einzutauschen. 
Werde die Entwicklung der FX CPUs aber im Auge behalten. Vielleicht bekommt AMD ja das Ruder noch rumgerissen.


----------



## Horilein (17. Februar 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Werde die Entwicklung der FX CPUs aber im Auge behalten. Vielleicht bekommt AMD ja das Ruder noch rumgerissen.



^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2013)

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die Ergebnisse stärker Schwanken als in vorherigen 3DMarks? Hab Schwankungen von ÜBER 20%.


----------



## DrDave (17. Februar 2013)

Stärker schwanken?
Finde sie genauer als in den vorherigen, beim Firestrike extreme hatte ich sogar exakt die gleiche Punktzahl


----------



## PriQ (21. Februar 2013)

Kurze -und vielleicht etwas dämliche- Frage: mein i5-3570k ist derzeit @Stock, also 3,4GHz bzw. mit Turbo auf 3,8GHz. Welchen Wert soll ich dann im Benchmark-Thread eingeben? Sorry. Erstes Mal benchen für mich! :s


----------



## DrDave (22. Februar 2013)

Den Allcore Turbo würde ich angeben


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Februar 2013)

Nach meinen "KüchenPC" und meinen Desktoprechner musst ich natürlich noch mein "Stubenrechner", bzw. nen offenen Testaufbau aufm Couchtisch, testen.
Grandiose Ergebnisse, aber geiles Board 
... auf dem hätt ich ja gern nochmal nen Sechskerner 

AMD Radeon HD 6570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair III Formula




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar ist das normal das man bei der Fire Strike Demo durchlauf das MSI Logo ein wenig flackert und der Nebel auch wenn der Blaue auf die Brücke zugeht und der Rote im dahinter folgt ?
Liegt das am Treiber oder is liegt das am Benchmark  ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2013)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das Fire Strike nicht läuft?
Also ich starte den Bench und beim Laden der Fire Strike Demo bricht er ab mit dem Fehler:
Unexpected error running tests.
Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly
Neu installiert hab ich schon hat nix gebracht.
Mein System:
i3 2120
GTX460sli
MSI Z68MA-G45
8GB RAM
Win8 64bit
Die vorherigen 2 Benches laufen ganz normal durch.


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Ich kann jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten, dass es bei mir besser aussieht. 3dmark 11 will nicht ordentlich laufen..
13 sowieso nicht...
11 läuft ab und zu mal wenn es lust hat nur in 32bit. Dann aber mit Resultaten, die auch nicht so bombe sind...
Aber nachdem ich die CPU mal eben um Ghz übertaktet habe läuft der 13er durch.. Verstehe wer will.
Die Scores sind trotzdem mega beschissen -.- 17k im ersten..... Firestrike mehr als bei Cloudgate trolololo.
Ich checks einfach nicht. Benchen lässt sich mit meiner Kiste schlecht. Zocken geht wie ne Eins (:
Die Subvendor der Graka lässt sich auch nicht mehr auslesen. Naia juckt mich ja nicht solange sie läuft.
Das ist mein Score: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4
Und so sollte es sein... AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD65 (MS-7751)

Jemand ähnliche Probleme?
EDIT: den Vergleich den ich zurate gezogen habe ist SLI xD Sorry =D
Trotzdem halte ich meine Scores nicht für normal.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2013)

Deine Scores sind auch nicht normal.
So sind meine in den ersten beiden.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-2120 Processor,MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3) (MS-7676) score: P92182 3DMarks
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i3-2120 Processor,MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3) (MS-7676) score: P11163 3DMarks
Bei mir bremst die CPU.


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Bei mir bremst höchstwahrscheinlich der Ram. Hab nur einen Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB 12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) drinn. Welcher trotz eingstelltem XMP1.3 Profile auch nicht erkennt das es 1600er Ram ist und nicht 1333er -.-
CPU-Z zeigt mir jedoch an das der Ram im 800Mhz läuft.
Aber auch das der angeblich max 667er x2 kann. -.-
http://www.abload.de/img/ramotsrx.png
Gibt es nen spezielles Programm um das besser auszulesen?
Das ist das einzigste valide Ergebnis das mir 3DMark 11 bisher ausgespuckt hat: AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P8649 3DMarks
generell spinnt so einiges bei den ganzen Benchmarks bei mir..
Weiß zufällig einer warum Windows nur 7.9 von 8 verwendet? glaube weniger das es damit zusammenhängt


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Erstens, ein Ram bremmst den Bench nicht so arg. 
Zweitens, ist dir Dualchannel ein begriff? 
deine angezeigten 800Mhz sind Korrekt! 2x 800 = 1600


----------



## CSOger (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr nervig die Basic Version.
Den ganzen Demo Kram nicht abschalten zu können.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ja aber sonst würde sich ja keiner die Vollversion kaufen


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Naja anscheinend ja doch. 
Womit sonst will man diese Ergebnisse erklären? 
Auch wenn das nicht direkt zum Thread passt. 3DMark 11 ist sehr pingelig vorallem im Physics und combined Score was den Ram anbetrifft.
Diesbezüglich habe ich schon einige viele Beiträge abgeklappert
Mich hatte nur die Anzeige vom SPD gewundert warum da nicht auch 800 standen.
Generell wüsste ich einfach gerne woran meine schlechten Scores liegen.
Die Cpu läuft stabil mit 4 x 4.4. Die Graka mit nem Standarttakt vom 800Mhz für die Cores ist von Gigabyte auf 900 angehoben. Mit dem neuen FZ1 läufts auf 1 Ghz Core und 1,25 bzw 5Ghz Memory.
Um die Leistung zu testen hab ich halt mal nen paar Benchmarks angeschmissen aber irgendwie stimmt da irgendwo was nicht.
Wie schon in einem anderen Thema erwähnt: FPS technisch läuft selbst Crysis 3 auf maximalsten Details ohne Probleme. 
Ich wüsst halt nur gerne warum ich mit den Benchmarks keine Vergleichbaren Werte zu anderen Usern ermitteln kann mit meinem System...


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt, die 800 Mhz passen. Beim 3D mark 11 macht 200 Mhz ram, bei 1600 oder 1800 so 100-200 Punkte 
wenn ich meinem Gedächtniss trauen kann. Ab 1800-2133 hast eigentlich kaum zuwachs.
Wenns in Games läuft dann is doch alles Gut, was hast für ein Treiber drauf? habs vllt überlesen oben


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Naia ich hab in nem anderen Forum gelesen, dass nicht der Unterschied zwischen dem Ram an sich existiert sondern ob Dual oder Single Channel. 
Mit den Treibern generell war es schon ein Traum kann ich dir sagen... System zusammengestellt und erstmal Treiber per Cd installiert. Ja sehr geil Gigabyte legt zu Top Grafikkarten Catalys 8 bei -.-
Dann aber kein Framework.
Die Installation erfolgreich aber nix installiert und keine Info... 
Erst mal Treiberreste entfernt und alles und nachdem dann Net Framework 4.5 und 13.1 WHQL drauf war liefs schonmal.
Einige Spiele wollten aber einfach nicht Starten deswegen erst mal genrell alles geupdatet.
3DMark 11 Advanced Edition 1.0.3 und  3DMark 13 Professional in der 1.0 Version.
Systeminfo von Futuremark ist die 4.15.0
Oder welche Treiber meinst du jetzt speziell?


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Meinen tue ich den Grafiktreiber, welcher is nun Aktuell drauf? 
Ja seh jetzt erst das du nur Single laufen hast, 2x 4 GB riegel?


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Ja wie gesagt im Moment ist der Catalyst 13.1 WHQL drauf und funktioniert in Spielen ohne Probleme.
Zwischenzeitig hatte ich ja noch das Problem mit den Treiberresten und GPU-Z wollte nicht erkennen das das ne Gigabyte karte ist. 
Ist aber mittlerweile auch behoben.
Hab jetzt mal benutzerdefinierte Test vom 3DMark 13 ohne Demos laufen lassen jeweils unter Standart
Die Scores will der grad irwie nicht online zeigen -.-

Name:          Graphicscore:     Physicscore:
Ice Storm:      308538              66703
Cloud Gate:      48398                5943
Fire Strike:         7456               8226
Sind die in Ordnung?

Mich wundert immernoch der Physicscore von Clouldgate... Warum hab ich da bei Fire Strike mehr? 

Und wie gesagt ich hab 1 x 8Gb Corsair Vengeance Low Profile drinn. Den gleichen hol ich mir nächste woche oder Beginn nächsten Monats nochmal. Mal gucken ob sich das dann vielleicht behoben hat. Dann läufts wenigstens im Dualchannel und 16Gb Ram können nicht schaden :p
Ne SSD wird später nachgerüstet.^^


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ja gut, dann hol dir nen 2ten Ram riegel.
Zu empfehlen wäre vllt der Aktuelle Grafik Treiber, Die Aktuelle Beta ist 13.2 Beta6


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch eigentlich garnicht wie blöd hier rumbenchen...
Ich möchte nur die Gewissheit, dass mit dem System jetzt alles in Ordnung ist. Kb nen Haufen Geld für nen Haufen Probleme auszugeben..

Hab jetzt noch mal die Presets durchlaufen lassen und Online funktioniert trotzdem nix -.- Dann halt Bildchen :p
Das sind die Ergnisse:
http://www.abload.de/img/bench1bhshi.png
http://www.abload.de/img/bench2uxsur.png

Jedesmal ist der Physics Score ziemlich bescheiden
12 Fps sind da doch nicht normal?
Immerhin läuft der Ram im 3DMark 13 wenigstens als 1600er. Der 11er hat mir bis gestern noch 1333er angezeigt...
Der Arbeitsspeicher der Graka mit 64 MB macht mich stuzig... Woher schon wieder dieser Wert?
Kann nicht einfach mal alles so funktionieren wie es soll..
An sich das Aufsetzen war ja schon ne Tortur ... ... ...

Ich weiß nicht inwieweit sich die Betatreiber lohnen. Aber vielleicht liegt es echt daran weil ich ja noch echt eine Karte hab die ziemlich neu aufm Markt ist. Geht da auch einfach drüber installieren oder muss ich erst wieder Treiberreste entfernen (...)  wie von Catalyst 8 auf 13?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2013)

Also die Ergebnisse sind ok, wenn du mal in die Rankingliste schaust passt es.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Also wenn du von 13.1 auf 13.2 gehts sollte es so gehn (mach ich zumindest so) 

Zu der geschichte beim 11er bench... der Zeigt da gerne wirre Werte an. Oft zeigt er die Idle Takte an und beim Ram steht bei mir auch 
immer nur 1333 mhz dort. Bei mir stand schon 43.213.434.500 Mhz CPU Takt dort, einfach darauf gehen was im CPU z steht


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

das mit den 2397283402472Mhz kann auch der 2013er^^ 
--> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68XP-UD4 (aber nicht von mir)

Ich hab mir mal von nen paar andern Usern die Scores reingezogen: der hier überschneidet sich größtenteils mit meinem
--> AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-GD55 (MS-7751)

Wie gesagt was ich für Probleme am Anfang hatte war nicht schön...  Das würd ich jedem ersparen wollen
Möcht halt nur sichergehn :p
Cpu-Z zeigt ohne Probleme die 4x4.4 an
Spinnt abundzu aber beim starten. Nach beenden und neustarten funktinierts aber auch da.
Gpu-Z spinnt abundan beim Subvendor rum: mal Gigabyte mal xxx-xxx-xxx mal Undefinied (0000). Taktraten hingegen stimmen aber. Im Idle Taktet die ja sowieso runter.
Spieletechnisch läufts auch. Die kleinen Dinge sind die, die einen misstrauisch machen...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (24. Februar 2013)

Liegt das Flackern der nebel jetzt am Benchmark oder am Grafik Treiber  `?


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ja schau hier mei netter CPU takt ^^ AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P17963 3DMarks
und der Ram passt auch vorne und hinten nicht



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Liegt das Flackern der nebel jetzt am Benchmark oder am Grafik Treiber  `?


 
Da ich mit ATI karten das auch habe vermute ich Bench


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Du meinst jetzt aber den Ram bei dir oder? ^^ Hoffe ich zumindest!
Ich werd mir mal den 13er Beta saugen. was mit ner gedrosselten LTE Leitung nicht so schnell geht (...) 
Soll der nicht nur für Crossfire und SLI optimiert worden sein?
Ich werd die Tests gleich einfch nochmal in der Basic durchlaufen lassen. Dann werd ich sehen ob die sich mit dem Prof score überschneiden. Mal schauen was die Ramtaktung dann sagt ^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Februar 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> Jedesmal ist der Physics Score ziemlich bescheiden
> 12 Fps sind da doch nicht normal?
> Immerhin läuft der Ram im 3DMark 13 wenigstens als 1600er. Der 11er hat mir bis gestern noch 1333er angezeigt...
> Der Arbeitsspeicher der Graka mit 64 MB macht mich stuzig... Woher schon wieder dieser Wert?
> ...



Ja die FPS-Rate im Physics-Test ist normal. Im CPU-Test vom 3DMark06 liegen selbst mit aktuellen CPUs nur 4-5FPS an.

Mach dir kein Kopf was Futuremark da angibt, da stehen oftmals komische Werte, hat aber kein Einfluss auf das Ergebniss.
Dafür brauchst du dein System nicht neu aufsetzen, würd dadurch eh nicht genauer ausgelesen.


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

@Brez$$z? welchen Treiber hast du denn drauf? 13.1, 13.2 Beta 6 oder noch nen älteren?

@SingleCorePlayer:
Mir geht es nicht darum krampfhaft nach Fehlermeldungen im System zu suchen, sondern sicherzugehen das da keine sind^^
Da ich wohl doch nicht drumrum komme, kann ich euch ja von einigen Problemen erzählen. 
Als Beispiel ist direkt zu Beginn der supertolle SATA 3 Driver zu erwähnen.
Ich hab nen Asrock Z77 Pro 4 und hab direkt erstmal Mainboard treiber installiert (nach Windows natürlich)
Während jeder Treiber nebst neustart installiert wurde ging es ab dem Sata3 Driver nicht mehr weiter. DIeser hat jedesmal nachgefragt ob ich ne Sata3 Sicherungsdiskette anlegen möchte. Steuerung per Tastatur im oldschoolbios format z=y für JA; n für NEIN
hm schön, toll.. egal was man eingetippt hat jedesmal die selbe frage und nen neustart. Das einzigste was half vor jedem neustart cd rausnehmen bis Windows bootet.
Dann ein weiteres Problem mit der "standart-VGA-karte" Gigabyte legt seinen Grafikkarten Catalyst 8.0 bei (...) Soviel zum Thema aktuelles Softwarepaket
zu spät gemerkt Treiberreste deinstallieren neuinstallation. damit wurd auch netFramework entfernt. DIe Installation lief ohne Probleme es war aber auf dem System kein "Kack"talyst zu finden... Also nochmal reste entfernen NET Framework 4.5 drauf und 13.1 WHQL installiert...
Nach nem neustart dann seltsame Streifen mit verzögerten Pixelfehlen auf dem Bildschirm. Seltsamerweise war der Asrockbootscreen von alledem verschont.
Naia nach einer weiteren Neuinstallation war das dann wenigstens auch behoben...
Nun hab ich das Problem das GPU-Z meine Grafikkarte (Vendor) als Undefinied und nicht als Gigabytekarte erkennt.
Da dies aber auch das einzigstes Problem was nun verbleibt ist scheint soweit der rest geklärt.
Ich wüsst jetzt halt nur gerne ob ich mich getrost zurücklegen kann und die Benchmarks aus Spaß ausführen kann und nicht um zu testen ob das System läuft..
Ich möchte auch den Thread hier nicht weiter mit meinen Problemen aufblähen müssen^^
Ich würd gern einfach nen Score haben der für das System angemessen ist, was weiß ich wie hoch der ist. 
die Graka ist übertaktet. Die Cpu um nen Ghz und der Score ist trotzdem ******* ^^
Naia mal sehen was der Beta6Driver bringt


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab 13.2 Beta 6, da ich auch Crysis zocke


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub dann werd ich den auch mal installieren
Download läuft... Dauert wohl aber noch ne Stunde^^
Crysis 3 hab ich wegen der Graka kostenlos bekommen :p Wie gesagt läuft ohne Probleme auch max Einstellungen 40-60 Fps
Wobei ich mit deinem System aber nicht mithalten kann ^^
Und die Probleme sind vorerst auch Schnee von gestern.
Hätte mir trotzdem gerne nen paar weniger gewünscht 

Das einzigste das bleibt ist jetzt die Subvendor die Gpu-Z nicht auslesen kann.
Aber ist das überhaupt wichtig?  Ich hoffe das dann mal alles geklär ist
Ich lass gleich 3DMark nochmal drüber laufen ^


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch nur 40-60 FPS ^^ Allerdings ist bei mir wirklich 100% Max Out + Downsampling
Ja Bench oder GPU-Z ist ja nicht alles, so lange alles in Game läuft und du kein Bench als Hobby machst 
kann es dir eigentlich wurscht sein.
Besser als andersrum, Bench läuft zocken aber nischt


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

Da haste Recht ^^
Was bringt mir die am meisten Leistungsfressende Kantenglättungsmethode wenn ich in nem schnellen Shooter den Unterschied nicht merke ^^
Ich hab lieber 60+ FPS und kann ohne Microlags zocken^^ online kommt die Pingverzögerung dazu.
An CSS merkt man eben das Grafik nicht alles ist.
Die einen empfinden 30 FPS schon als flüssig. Erzähl das mal einem der CSS inner ESL zockt
DIe brauchen ihre 80 FPS um zufrieden zu sein. Download ist bei 80%
Vielleicht sind ja gleich alle Probleme gelöst ^.^


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ja da gibts aber auch Unterschiede! ich habe auch 6 Jahre lang nur CSS gezoggt, und auch viel Gather gespielt.
Bei BF3 sind uner 50 FPS auch eher unrund und nervig. Crysis Singleplayer fühlt sich selbst bei 35 FPS noch recht rund an.
Den Multiplayer hab ich noch nicht getestet


----------



## Snikkerz (24. Februar 2013)

MP ist strange finde ich^^ Bin vom typischen COD umgestiegen auf BF BC2 und hol mir jetz noch BF3
im Mp unischtbar rumrennen.. ich weiß noch nicht was ich davon halten soll
Aber der Huntermodus ist cool.
Und der Bogen ist einfach das geilste im ganzen Game.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Februar 2013)

Ich denk immer das 60 fps zu wenig sind für 2x680er im SLI ... weiß auch nich .. hab auch 314.07 treiber drauf.
so 50~ rum auf SAA Multi  und max einstellungen im anfangs lvl ..


----------



## Snikkerz (25. Februar 2013)

Liegt am Treiber  die sind noch nicht Crysis 3 optimiert würd ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. Februar 2013)

Naja auslastung beider Karten liegt ja bei ca .98% von dem her sollte es ja kein Problem geben und heißt ja auch das Treiber gut passt oder ?


----------



## Snikkerz (26. Februar 2013)

ich kenn mich mit SLI verbund nicht sogut aus und besitze selber eine Radeon die momentan etwas rumspackt. Bzw nicht die Karte an sich sondern der Treiber. Crysis 3 an sich besitzt eine hohe Auslastung. gerade mit dem ganzen Antialiasing Shit und je nach Auflösung müssen schon starke Berechnungen durchgeführt werden.
Vielleicht holen die kommenden Treiber ja noch was raus


----------



## Marco83 (26. Februar 2013)

Abend,

ich hätte mal ne Frage zu der Ranking Geschichte. Wird man da nur mit Valid Ergebnissen aufgenommen? oder darf man da auch mit sowas kommen ?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro4 score: P199129 3DMarks

Ich Poste absichtlich im Diskussionsforum weil ich keine Unruhe stiften will im Rankingabteil  war der normalen WHQL 314 er...

Danke für eure Infos
Marco


----------



## Snikkerz (26. Februar 2013)

Also die 3Dmark logt die Ergebnisse lokal mit wenn du mindestens die Advanced Version hast
http://www.abload.de/img/bench1huumt.png
http://www.abload.de/img/bench27huie.png

Ich benutz aber auch Hwinfo und das OSD find ich praktisch direkt zu sehen wann mal die Auslastung ansteigt und wann nicht
aida64 zeigt dir aber Awirklich ALLES über dein System


----------



## Marco83 (26. Februar 2013)

hab ich  Shice Demokrempel da


----------



## Snikkerz (27. Februar 2013)

und nochmal 500 mehr ^^
http://www.abload.de/img/bench2_1veuvu.png
läuft erstmal bei 1100/1400 die Graka und Cpu bei 4x4.4 (:


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Februar 2013)

Seit ich ihm Bios den Mhz takt auf das XMP profile umgestellt habe bzw. 1333 mhz auf 1600 Mhz bekomme ich komische Werte beim Firestrike Benchmark von 3600 punkten  ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Hast du auch die Latenzen usw. alle richtig eingetragen ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Februar 2013)

hatte ein X.M.P Profile mit den werten 8-8-8-24 im bios eingestellt b.z.w ist dieses Profile schon vorhanden dieses ich gewählt habe ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Schau doch einfach auf der packung des RAMs oder auf der Homepage. Dann trägst du von Hand die Latenzen usw. im BIOS ein.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Februar 2013)

Fire Strike läuft nicht rund und spuckt mir 3000 punkte Wertung aus ... normal hatte ich 12.000 Punkte ka woran es liegen könnte .. an dem Treiber 314.07 vieleicht ?

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18327185/cpuu.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/309917


hab jetzt Vantage Bench getestet und bei dem liefs normal ... http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4601391
3DMark 11  ~http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6056460 
*P14736*

 3DMark 11 mit X.M.P 1600 Mhz Einstellung ~ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6056825 
*P15065*

 also mit den X.M.P Profil hats wohl rein gar nix zu tun ... mirs nur so aufgefallen als würde der Ladebalken schneller laden beim Benchmark ... aber kann auch Einbildung sein 


Gibts jemand der weiß warum 3D Mark bei Firestrike diesen Fehler hat und nicht läuft, hab den 314.07 Treiber drauf 
?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/311201


und mal ohne SLI :
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/311363


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. März 2013)

Hat jemand von Euch ein* Multi-GPU Setup getestet? Eines, das 32 Lanes auf 3 GPUs* aufteilen muß?

Ich habe ein EVGA Classified X58. Die erste GraKa ist mit 8 Lanes 2.0 angebunden, die zweite mit 16 Lanes 1.1 und die dritte wieder mit 8 Lanes 2.0.

Jetzt laufen die Benches von den Punkten her nicht sehr viel besser, als Setups mit 2 GraKas. 

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht richtig. Die* fps schwanken wellenförmig*. Sie erhöhen sich in Schüben und sinken sofort wieder. Nur um sofort wieder zu steigen.

Ich vermute, die Problematik liegt in den Lanes. Ich nutze* 3x HD7970 mit leicht erhöhtem Takt: 1050/1475*

Wenn ich die PCIe-Taktung erhöhe, skaliert die Grafikpunktzahl linear zur Erhöhung in Prozent. Das Board schafft allerdings ohne mein Dazutun nur 4% mehr Takt für die PCIe.

Hat jemand die gleiche Beobachtung gemacht?


----------



## Gohrbi (2. März 2013)

..ich bekomme 3DMark nicht mehr zum laufen....Fehler 3DMark GUI funktioniert nicht mehr.
Alles schon 3x de- und wieder installiert. Es muß was generelles sein...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. März 2013)

hab ich auch schon zig mal gemacht, den 3Dmark gelöscht und neu runtergeladen usw..  und der FireStrike Benchmark will einfach nich, Grafiktreiber runtergeworfen alten rauf nix gebracht 

Das liegt sicher daran das irgendwelche rest Datein noch vorhanden sind oder ... wenn man ihn neu instaliert den Fehler nicht weg bekommt .... schrottiges Ding eh ! 


HELP


----------



## Gohrbi (2. März 2013)

...vor der Installation selbst die Reg durchsucht und gelöscht. Zum k....

Noch mal ALLES von Furemark runter geworfen. Alles was irgendwie nach Furemark roch.
registry komplett durchsucht und gesäubert. Nach dem Neustart wieder installiert und nun geht es wieder......


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. März 2013)

joa ich hab nur ram umgestrllt von 1333mhz auf 1600 und dann benchmark gemacht und dann spuckt mir der firestrike test nur 3000 punkte aus und wenn ich sli aus mache bekome ich 6000 punkte hin 
HELP

Gibts auch nen 3DMark Cleaner oder so zeugs oder weiß jemand wie ich das Problem mit dem Firestrike benchmark lösen könnte ?


----------



## DriveByFM (3. März 2013)

Leider hab ich mir mein Firestrike auch zerschossen und ich habe keine Ahnung wie xD es lief aber noch vor 2-3 Tagen, gibts ein Tipp um es wieder zum laufen zu bringen?

P.S. ich hab es mir sogar gekauft...


----------



## atze1979 (3. März 2013)

Einfach nur Systemwiederherstellung machen und es läuft wieder  habe es auch schon zweimal machen müssen.


----------



## DriveByFM (3. März 2013)

Hmm danke baor das ist doch schon wieder so ein Mist^^ 3DMark regt mich grad richtig auf.

So Systemwiederhestellung hat geholfen, mal sehn wie lange


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

Und mich erst... Bei Cloud gate sogar weniger als Fire Strike  >.< 3Dmark


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

hab leider Systemwiederherstelllung aus, dachte das sollte man bei SSDs auch besser ausschalten, na gut zu wissen das auch andere diese Probleme mit dem Benchmark haben aber eine Lösung dafür was man löschen muss usw... gibts immer noch keine oder ?


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

ich musste auch ne Systemwiederherstellung machen, aber seitdem ist mein Catalyst im A****. Kann den nicht mehr starten. Treiber 13.1 läuft jedoch. kann Ihn nicht updaten und nich deinstallieren. Wenn ich ne SSD hab installier ich sowieso Windows frisch
hab jetzt auch wieder ordentliche werte auch in Fire Strike


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

Naja es liegt ja nur an dem scheiß Benchmark Tool, 3011 und Vantage laufen ja und jedes andere Game auch, es regt halt einfach nur auf wenn man was testen will und es nicht kann und nicht weiß warum es so ist wie es ist und eine Systemwiederherstellung über 1 Tag  is nix schlimmes aber wenn man das mit ner SSD auf ka wieviele Monate zurück setzt kanns auch mal zu Blue Screens führen ... hatte ich früher schon mal.. seit dem schalt ich die immer aus, wenn dann sowieso Windows neu drauf hauen als SW machen


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

nunja bei liegt das Problem nicht direkt nur an 3DMark. Aber ich hab am anfang relativ viele Treiberprobleme mit dem Catalyst gehabt - und jetzt immernoch -  und hab einfach mit 3DMark geteste ob das System jetzt läuft. Nebenbei sind es natürlich bessere Stabilitätstest als Prime 8h durchlaufen zu lassen weil Computerspiele die CPU nicht annähernd so auslasten wie Prime es zB tut.

Nunja. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit im Catalyst auf die Funktionen zuzugreifen. Komme aber im 3DMark 11 auf 9,6k Punkte. Im 13er bei Firestrike mit Extrempreset auf 7500.
Alles läuft. 

- außer Catalyst - ^^
für die Lüftersteuerung benutz ich eh nen anderes Tool. und zum übertakten auch. Deswegen ist es jetzt nicht so schlimm, weil mir jetzt nicht grade einfällt welche Funktionen - wenn nicht zum Oc`n - ich benutzen würde von Catalyst


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME score: P39617 3DMarks denke auch das dieser wert stimmt ... naja würde gerne wissen was passiert wenn man den 3820er übertaktet ... trau mich da nix machen obwohl ich Wasserkühlung drauf habe und sie normal so im idle bei 25 grad läuft ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2013)

Dann würdest du wohl mehr Pnkte machen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

würds den viel ausmachen ... du hast ja deine Cpu übertaktet, gleiches board usw.. :> ?


----------



## DriveByFM (3. März 2013)

Idle Temps sagen ja überhaupt nix aus, du müsstest uns schon die Temp bei Last sagen. Aber warum kaufst du dir ein Asus R4E wenn du nicht übertakten willst?


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2013)

Naja, ich denke nicht das der i7-3820 @ 3,8ghz die beiden GTX 680 limitieren würde, aber die Physx Score und die Punkte im allgemeinen würden schon ansteigen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

In Games würde der 3820 sicher limitieren - natürlich nicht in allen Games. In manchen Games kann eine Übertaktung auf 4,5 GHz sehr hilfreich sein, gerade wenn man mit einem SLi System das GPU Limit nach oben schiebt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

DriveByFM schrieb:


> Idle Temps sagen ja überhaupt nix aus, du müsstest uns schon die Temp bei Last sagen. Aber warum kaufst du dir ein Asus R4E wenn du nicht übertakten willst?


 Wollen schon, zumindest nen wenig ^.^ , ich trau mich halt nur nich ganz dran was umzustellen und solange ich mit genügend Fps zocken kann usw... passt das auch 

CPU auf last 45°~49° 
GPU auf last beide Karten bei 79°

Manche hier sind ja profi übertakter


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Die GPUs haben schon ordentlich Temperatur; da würde ich keine Vcore Erhöhung mehr geben. Bis 90-95 Grad ist in Ordnung. Bei der CPU kannst du noch geben, mehr als 1,3 Volt würde ich aber nicht geben.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

Jep aber so im normal Betrieb bei normalen Games bleibt die Grafik Temp   bei so ca. 45° 
und ohne last so >
Pic-Upload.de - gpuss.jpg


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2013)

Du hast mit Wasserkühlung 79°C auf den Karten? Meine 7970 gehn nicht über die 42° egal wie viel Spannung oder Takt 
Weiß aber halt au net wie sich die 680 allgemein mit Temp verhalten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Die 680s sollten eigentlich Kühler sein, immerhin muss bei der 7970 mehr Wärme abtransportiert werden. 

Kühlst du deine GPUs eigentlich @H2O ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

NE STOP BRE$$z es ging nur um die CPU, meine GPU Karten haben keine Wasserkühlung das sind orig.680er mit standart Kühler 
laut den Angaben aus den Foren sind bei 2 Karten 83° auch noch normal ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die 680s sollten eigentlich Kühler sein, immerhin muss bei der 7970 mehr Wärme abtransportiert werden.
> 
> Kühlst du deine GPUs eigentlich @H2O ?


 
Meinst du mich? ja ich schon, steht ja in der Sig. und bei ihm auch (zumindest steht es in der Sig.)

edit: ahh sorry ^^ sah so aus in deiner Signatur "Wasserkühlung Grafikkarte : 680 GTX SLI "


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

JEP ... doofe siegi, nich deine schuld mein Fehler ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? ja ich schon, steht ja in der Sig. und bei ihm auch (zumindest steht es in der Sig.)



Von dir weiß ich das, selbst mit einem Peter oder Accelero wären keine 42 Grad unter Last drin.

EDIT: Ok


----------



## Brez$$z (3. März 2013)

Ja dann passt die Temp für Luft


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

in Crysis 3 auf Max einstellungen komm ich auch so rum auf 75, mehr nich.
hab HAF-X Gehäuse  und da hilft wohl diese große Lüfter an der ausenwand sehr und dieser Lüfter der oben raus geht ^^

hab leider immer noch das Problem das mein Firestrike Benchmark in der Demo nur Müll ausspuckt :<
mit einer karte habe ich 6000~ punkte und mit SLI 3000~ punkte rum.


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

Meiner meinung nach ist Übertakten keine Kunst sondern eine Gewisse Mischung aus Geduld , Stbilitätstest und Ahnung was wie läuft.
Wenn ich weiß das meine Benchmarks starten aber nicht durchlaufen weiß ich, das zuwenig Vcore anliegt. Wenn ich direkt ne Bluescreen nach dem setzen der werte bekomme weiß ich das es zuviel ist. Mit einfachen mitteln kann man da ganz gut Mittelwege gefunden. So gesehen bin ich auch ein Laie auf dem Gebiet und ich bezeichne mich auch nicht als Profi allein weil mir die Erfahrung fehlt. Aber meine CPU taktet jetzt mit 1.25Vcore und 4.8Ghz vor sich hin und zwar absolut stabil. *-*
Warum du jetzt speziell dir so ein Board kaufst, aber nur "ein wenig" übertakten möchtest versteh ich allerdings nicht.
Vorallem bei deiner Konfiguration. Die Cpu könnte unter gewissen Umständen in deinem SLI System echt zum Flaschenhals werden.
Wenn du an den Spannungen nicht übertreibst. Kontrollen machst und die stabilität testest kann absolut nichts schief gehen.
In den CPUs an sich sind mittlerweile schon soviele Schutzmaßnahmen integriert das du anhand der Bluescreens sogar feststellen kannst wo das Proplemchen liegt ^.^
Aber wie gesagt musst selbst überlegen ob du dir das Übertakten zutraust und dich ein bisschen in die Materie einliest 
Ich würd einfach sagen das 3Dmark spinnt speziell bei SLI Systemen scheint da irgendwas anderes in die Punkteberechnung mit einzufließen was nicht recht funktioniert^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Ich würde sagen Glück gehört auch noch etwas dazu. Denn ohne Glück erwischt man vielleicht eine sehr schlechte CPU. Aber Geduld gehört auf jeden Fall dazu.


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

Von Glück rede ich erst wenn ich die 5Ghz knacke :p


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. März 2013)

naja also ich hab halt nen Board gesucht das halt hochwertig ist und mit dem man solche Sachen machen kann, vor allem haben viele hier im Forum dieses Board und übertakten wie die Hölle, was mir fehlt is wohl eindeutig mal die Erfahrung dazu und vieleicht noch ne Wasserkühlung  auf den Grafikkarten um ordenlich an die Sache ran zu gehn ^^ 
Was haltet ihr den so von diesen Profile die man im Bios auswählen kann bzw. das auto CPU Lvl up  ? 
habs schon 1 mal versucht und da kam 4.5Ghz raus und lief auch stabil aber ich habs dann wieder zurück gesetzt weil ich nix kaputt machen wollte ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Von solchen Profilen halte ich gar nichts. Dort werden oftmals viel zu hohe Spannungen angelegt, dadurch werden die Komponenten nur unnötig belastet. Tüftel lieber selbst deine optimale VCore aus.


----------



## Snikkerz (3. März 2013)

Wenn du nen guten Highendkühler hast ist es absolut kein Problem auch unter Luft zu übertakten. Viele schwören hier ja auf den Macho H-02. Der passte leider nicht in mein Gehäuse.. der kleine Macho 120 war nicht lieferbar -.-
Ewigkeiten hab ich nach nem Kühler gesucht und schließlich den Mugen 3 genommen. Und ich bereue es nicht.
Idle 21 -28C° das gleiche gilt für Grakas
Hab die Gigabyte 7950 mit den Windforce 3x
Du kannst dir ja mal über diese Kühlmethode durchlesen. Ich sag dir: Eisige Zeiten für die Graka. 
Trotz 1.25V unter maximalster Last nicht mehr als 60°C
Kommt natürlich drauf an wie weit man das ganze jetzt ausreizen möchte. Flüssigkühlung ist natürlich im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung nix entgegenzusetzen. Nitrogen mal weggelassen.

Noch mal zum Thema Erfahrung: ^^
Wodurch sammelt man denn Erfahrung?


Genau --> machen ^^
Du hast absolut hochwertige Komponenten die nicht sofort Feuer fangen wenn du von deinen Standarttakt um 100Mhz erhöhst

Erstmal musst du deine Angst ablegen das viel zu schnell was kaputt gehen könnte ^^
Mach dir keine Sorgen. Es sind genug Sicherheitsmaßnahmen in aktuelle Chips integriert die ein sofortiges Ableben deiner CPU verhindern

Ich zB Hab das Asrock Z77 Pro 4 und hab nen i5 3570k auf dem 4.4 Ghz Preset am laufen. Stock wär 3.4 ist mir aber zu wenig :p
Die 4.8 Presets schmieren mir ab deswegen habe ich da selber ein bisschen rumprobiert. mit ner Vcore zugabe von 0,1 läuft 4.8 absolut stabil
DIe Frage ist jetzt wofür braucht man 4.8 Ghz deswegen lass ich nur Benchmarks auf dem Set laufen.



ich888 schrieb:


> Von solchen Profilen halte ich gar nichts. Dort werden oftmals viel zu hohe Spannungen angelegt, dadurch werden die Komponenten nur unnötig belastet. Tüftel lieber selbst deine optimale VCore aus.


Kommt drauf an^^ Ich würde behaupten das meine Presets im Bios recht okay sind.
Auf 4.4 Ghz benötige ich lediglich 1.1. Ohne Turbo im IDLE sind es bei geringer Kernbelastung sogar nur 0,824V


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. März 2013)

Da müsste man ja fast bei Asus ROG nachfragen was man bei welcher CPU so einstellen darf , weiß jemand obs da ein Deutsches forum gibt ?

Ich finds immer Krass das manche es schaffen eine GPU und CPU so hoch zu übertakten das sie fast SLI Systeme schlagen XD


----------



## Snikkerz (4. März 2013)

was denn nachfragen? was du einstellen darfst?

Es kommt einfach darauf an, dass die meisten von Hardware überhaupt keine Ahnung haben. Speziell die Leute die meinen
Jetzt als Beispiel: 7950 vs 7950 SLI
Einige meinen das zwei 7950 halt doppeltsochenll sind wie eine 7950, sie also die 2 fachen FPS haben müssen!
Dabei beachten sie nicht das der eigentliche Flaschhals in einem System und schlechte FPS einerseits wieder softwareseitige oder hardwareseitige probleme haben.
hardware probleme fallen unter die kategorie ssd in nen sata 2 slot knallen. --> leistungs verschwendung und kein mehr gewinn
arbeitsspeicher im single channel hab ich gemerkt kann auch das problem sein. im 3DMark 11 sind es immerhin 200 punkte unterschied
Dabei hat sich zu meinem 1600 Corsair noch ein Gskill gesellt und die beide im Dual auf 1333 laufen lassen.  9400 vs 9600
Außerdem ist 3Dmark ja bekannt für seine Probleme unter SLI 

Das andere Problem ist das neue Karten der neuen Generation eine weit bedeutendere Leistung zeigen als wesentlich ältere im SLI verbund
da kommt es schon mal vor das eine Singlekarte besser als ein SLI System ist


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2013)

Eine hohe Spannung erzeugt eine hohe Temperatur, und hohe Taktraten wollen mal gekühlt werden.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. März 2013)

Snikkerz schrieb:


> was denn nachfragen? was du einstellen darfst?
> 
> Es kommt einfach darauf an, dass die meisten von Hardware überhaupt keine Ahnung haben. Speziell die Leute die meinen
> Jetzt als Beispiel: 7950 vs 7950 SLI
> ...





Ich muss aber sagen das Battlefield oder Crysis 3 um nur als Beispiel zu nennen SLI fast um bis zu 90% Skalieren und fast an die doppelte FPS kommen, der Vorteil an einer 690er gegenüber 2x680er is ganz klar das diese Microruckler wegfallen deswegen wär die  neue Titan ein Pflichtkauf, Ich vergleich die Titan ja immer gerne zu der 690er  bzw eh mit 2x680er den vom Preis her liegen sie gleich auf und wer 6GB Grafikspeicher braucht der muss schon in einer Mega Auflösung spielen um dies zu nützen oder ordenlich Mods bei Skyrim drauf werfen = )
Vor allem hat man dann den Nachteil bei Spielen die kein SLI unterstüzen gegenüber einer Titan oder einer 690er.
Deswegen steigen gerade viele auf eine Titan um = )


----------



## Snikkerz (5. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen das Battlefield oder Crysis 3 um nur als Beispiel zu nennen SLI fast um bis zu 90% Skalieren und fast an die doppelte FPS kommen, der Vorteil an einer 690er gegenüber 2x680er is ganz klar das diese Microruckler wegfallen deswegen wär die  neue Titan ein Pflichtkauf, Ich vergleich die Titan ja immer gerne zu der 690er  bzw eh mit 2x680er den vom Preis her liegen sie gleich auf und wer 6GB Grafikspeicher braucht der muss schon in einer Mega Auflösung spielen um dies zu nützen oder ordenlich Mods bei Skyrim drauf werfen = )
> Vor allem hat man dann den Nachteil bei Spielen die kein SLI unterstüzen gegenüber einer Titan oder einer 690er.
> Deswegen steigen gerade viele auf eine Titan um = )


 
Wie du schon sagtest. Gewisse spiele sind das gewissermaßen besser programmiert. Aber sag mal schnell: Wieviele Spiele unterstützen SLI wirklich effektiv und bescheren dir wirklich eine Mehrleistung. Battlefield und Crysis sind da echt die besten Beispiele und wirklich namhafte Titel. Eine Grafikkarte unterstützen ALLE Spiele. Weil Sie es müssen. Grafikchips auf Mainboards oder Cpus sind ja schon die neue Generation die schalten sich jedoch ab oder synchronisieren ihre Leistung auf kleinene Berechnungen mittel Virtu MVP. Mikroruckler sind natürlich ne blöde sache. Aber um effektiv auf 2 oder mehr Bildschirmen mit ordentlichen FPS zocken zu koönnen kommt man um ein SLI oder Crossfiresystem nicht herum. Die Titan ist natürlich momentan Nvidias Vorzeigeartikel ^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. März 2013)

Tjo das stimmt wenn man Surround Gaming betreibt oder 3D Vison  mit 3 Displays hilft SLI schon ne Menge, vor allem nütze ich ab und zu 3D Vison 2 auch wenn ich eher mehr Filme damit gucke als langzeit Pc Games da mit zocke^^

Also mich persönlich stört microruckeln nich so ... finde es auch sehr schön das Nivida immer versucht SLI Profile für Games zu machen und manche leute eigene Profile erstellen das Games noch besser mit SLI Skalieren ^^


----------



## Snikkerz (5. März 2013)

Ich kann dir leider dazu nichts sagen^^
Ich habe weder ein SLI System noch nutze ich 3D  Folglich habe ich einfach keine Mikroruckler ^^
Habe mal mit diesen Brillen ne Zeit gespielt  Ganz witzig aber nicht der Brüller
Bei meiner Auflösung reicht mir ne Singlegrafikkarte


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

Yuhu den Fehler beim SLI gefunden beim Benchmark  
und zwar lag es an einem Windows Update mit der Bezeichnung > KB2670838, wenn man dieses wieder Deininstaliert dann läuft der Benchmark wieder wie man an meinen Post unterhalb auch erkennt, leider bin ich immer noch nicht über die 10.000 punkte Markte gekommen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte um wieviel man die Grafikkarten übertakten kann und mit welchen Programm, dann würde ich es gerne versuchen  

Alter Wert und neuer Wert, umgestellt habe ich nur Ram von 1333mhz auf X.M.P gestellt  und der neuere Treiber ist drauf 

ALT :
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

NEU: 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Ohne irgendwas zu übertakten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. März 2013)

Hast du HT aus beim Ice Storm ? Übertakten geht ganz easy und fix, ich würde mit dem MSI Kombustor und mit forderden Games testen. Am besten immer 1h Kombustor und 1h Spiele.
Übertakten würde ich mit dem MSI Afterburner.


----------



## DriveByFM (6. März 2013)

@ThomasHAFX
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Windows-Update  wollte es grad wieder installieren xD
btw sind deine GTX680er wassergekühlt? falls ja is das übertakten schnell gemacht^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Hast du HT aus beim Ice Storm ? Übertakten geht ganz easy und fix, ich würde mit dem MSI Kombustor und mit forderden Games testen. Am besten immer 1h Kombustor und 1h Spiele.
> Übertakten würde ich mit dem MSI Afterburner.



Ne hab ich an gehabt, ich weiß ohne HT komme ich auf 169. oder 159 ... ka genau  punkten bei dem Test , naja da ich in dieser richtung gar keine Erfahrung habe wärs cool was ich mit welchen Programm wie einstellen soll 
Ne und Wasserkühlung hab ich leider keine auf den GPU nur auf CPU .


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. März 2013)

DriveByFM schrieb:


> @ThomasHAFX
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Windows-Update  wollte es grad wieder installieren xD
> btw sind deine GTX680er wassergekühlt? falls ja is das übertakten schnell gemacht^^


 läuft er bei dir jetzt auch wieder nach dem du das Update auch runtergemacht hast ?


----------



## DriveByFM (7. März 2013)

hatte damals einfach system wiederherstellung gemacht und seit dem nichts mehr installiert ;D


----------



## Snikkerz (7. März 2013)

manchmal spinnen die grafiktreiber einfach mal rum


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. März 2013)

Also ich schätz eher das die windows updats manchmal fehler im System32 machen und dann das system schrottn


----------



## MADman_One (8. März 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde ein *3D*Mark müsste sogar deutlich weniger CPU-limitiert sein...
> 
> @MADman_One
> Sehr hübsches System, das du da hast!  Unter Luft, wie ich annehme?



Ja, wäre mir auch lieber. Noch lieber allerdings wäre mir, daß Intel endlich in die Gänge kommt mit Ivy Bridge E 

Ja, das System ist Luftgekühlt. Ich hatte vor Jahren mal eine WaKü, aber ich mag irgendwie kein Wasser in meinem PC. Auch das Handling und die Wartung war irgendwie nicht meins. Vorallem da die Lautstärke für mich praktisch keine Rolle spielt. Würe selbst bei einer WaKü nicht einen Gehäuselüfter ausbauen, im Gegenteil. 
Nur die bessere Kühlung bei Wasser wäre für mich interessant und das alleine reicht für mich nicht um die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen.

Daher überlasse ich die OC-Rekorde den WaKü- und Stickstoff-Enthusiasten und ordne mich dann dahinter ein


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. März 2013)

Mir ist gerade etwas sehr komisches aufgefallen: Vor einem Monat hatte ich im Ice Storm noch 156665 Punkte, heute habe ich den Benchmark noch einmal laufen lassen und hatte nur noch 150103 Punkte und das, obwohl die selbe Hardware im Einsatz war!
Aber es kommt noch dicker: danach habe ich den Benchmark noch zwei mal laufen lassen, wobei ich bei der ersten Wiederholung nur noch 146414 Punkte und bei der zweiten sogar nur noch 136040 Punkte hatte 
Woran kann das denn liegen?


----------



## DrDave (12. März 2013)

Wird wohl was im Hintergrund gearbeitet haben, da dieser Teil des 3DM11 stark CPU limitiert ist


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (12. März 2013)

Das könnte es erklären 
Aber warum wird die Punktzahl nach jedem Durchlauf schlechter?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. März 2013)

Dieser Benchmark hat ... auch wenn ich kein Profi bin den schlechtesten Grafik Test aller Vorgänger und auch die größten Treiberprobleme  ich hoffe ihr * gefällt mir * das = )
Bei mir wars so das wegen eines windows update (K26...... )  das am 27.Februar aufgespielt der Firestrike Benchmark bei SLI Systemen verückt gespielt hat, zumindest bei Geforce Karten war es so ^^

Alle die noch dieses Sli Problem haben beim FireStrike Benchmark einfach dieses Windows Update löschen und schon läufts wieder = )


----------



## DrDave (13. März 2013)

Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, ich finde ihn gelungen, zumal man durch die 3 einzelnen Tests sozusagen 3DM06, bzw. Sogar ältere, den Vantage und den 11er in einem Test bekommt. 
Viel interessanter wird es ja wenn er für alle Plattformen erscheint, bin gespannt ob eine Vergleichbarkeit wie angekündigt auch ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. 
Bei deinem SLI Problem kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. März 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, ich finde ihn gelungen, zumal man durch die 3 einzelnen Tests sozusagen 3DM06, bzw. Sogar ältere, den Vantage und den 11er in einem Test bekommt.
> Viel interessanter wird es ja wenn er für alle Plattformen erscheint, bin gespannt ob eine Vergleichbarkeit wie angekündigt auch ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.
> Bei deinem SLI Problem kann ich nichts sagen.


  schade ... fand die anderen halt ausgereifter als den hier jetzt aber oki


----------



## MADman_One (13. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Dieser Benchmark hat ... auch wenn ich kein Profi bin den schlechtesten Grafik Test aller Vorgänger und auch die größten Treiberprobleme  ich hoffe ihr * gefällt mir * das = )
> Bei mir wars so das wegen eines windows update (K26...... )  das am 27.Februar aufgespielt der Firestrike Benchmark bei SLI Systemen verückt gespielt hat, zumindest bei Geforce Karten war es so ^^
> 
> Alle die noch dieses Sli Problem haben beim FireStrike Benchmark einfach dieses Windows Update löschen und schon läufts wieder = )


 
Das ist korrekt, ich hatte das Problem auch mit meinem SLI. Bei mir sind wegen diesem Update (KB2670838 war es, glaube ich) im Firestrike die Punkte von 15500 auf 4700 runter. Nachdem ich das dann deinstalliert hatte ging es wieder normal. 

Habe mir trotzdem die 3DMark Advanced Version gekauft, weil ich u.a. den Firestrike Extreme haben wollte...bei den anderen limitiert nämlich mittlerweile meine CPU. Im Extreme lassen sich dann Verbesserungen durch Treiber etc bei meinem System besser sichtbar machen. Zwar kann man dazu auch andere Benchmarks nutzen (z.B. Uniengine Valley oder Heaven), aber ich habe immer auch gerne einen 3DMark dabei. Den 3DMark06 brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr laufen lassen, da habe ich sogar fast weniger Punkte als mit den vorherigen Karten, da benche ich ungewollt praktisch nur noch die CPU


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. März 2013)

Dieses Nebel Flackern ist noch immer vorhanden oder ? 
gibts das auch beim Extreme Bench ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. März 2013)

Leute an die ne 3820er Cpu haben und diese übertaktet haben was muss ich alles umstellen  im Bios um sie ein wenig zu übertakten  ?


----------



## kroy (17. März 2013)

komisch komisch wenn ich den bench abgeschlossen hab wird mir auf der 3d mark siete wo eigentlich die results angezeigt werden eine fehlermeldung angezeigt, siehe anhang... weis jemand was zu tun ist ?
danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (17. März 2013)

kroy schrieb:


> komisch komisch wenn ich den bench abgeschlossen hab wird mir auf der 3d mark siete wo eigentlich die results angezeigt werden eine fehlermeldung angezeigt, siehe anhang... weis jemand was zu tun ist ?
> danke.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit Einloggen?!


----------



## kroy (17. März 2013)

geht trotzdem nicht..


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. März 2013)

Meins:

3770K@4.7GHz
8GB AData @1100MHz CL9
HD6990@940/1300 (ist mittlerweile unter Wasser und läuft mit 1030 durch, muss ich nochmal nen Nachtest machen)
GBT Z77X-UD3H
Ergebnis


----------



## pagani-s (19. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> *Wieso postet ihr auf einmal alle Scores, die niedriger sind als die bereits eingetragenen?  Das irritiert mich voll
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
naja ich hab nur die standartausführung und da gehn ja nur alle 3 tests und die ergebnisse poste ich dann.
ich versuche nächstes mal den kleineren wert weg zu lassen


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Leute an die ne 3820er Cpu haben und diese übertaktet haben was muss ich alles umstellen  im Bios um sie ein wenig zu übertakten  ?


 
Das steht im How-To.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. März 2013)

Haste auch Battlefield 3 ?
Wenn ja wieviele Fps hast du im Jeep in der Mission Operation Swordbreaker  auf ultra Settings ?


----------



## freeway82 (2. April 2013)

Kann mir einer erklären warum der wert bei fire strike so niedrig ist?


----------



## Affliction (2. April 2013)

Vllt. Weil du keine titan hast?!


----------



## freeway82 (2. April 2013)

hihi der war gut sind aber schon 2 drinn


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. April 2013)

freeway82 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklären warum der wert bei fire strike so niedrig ist?


 kommt drauf an was du für ne Hardware hast   ? 

Meistens liegt es an dem Windowsupdate K26.......
aber poste erstmal deine hardware


----------



## freeway82 (2. April 2013)

Prozessor: i7 2700k 3.5ghz @ 5,0 Ghz
Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis mit 2x 140mm Lüfter
Mainboard: asus P8Z68-V Pro/gen3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16gb DDR3 G.Skill 2133Mhz 8-9-10-25-1t
Festplatten: 2x  120gb ssd Mushkin Chronos raid0
                1x3000Gb Western Digital
                1x  500gb Western digital
Grafikkarte: 2x gtx Titan 1202 Mhz/6816 Mhz
Netzteil: Enermax EPM1500EGT


----------



## ThomasHAFX (2. April 2013)

Krasses System  * will auch haben * 

Deinstalliere mal das Windows Update mit der Bezeichnung 

*KB2670838

Danach solltest du normal viel mehr Punkte haben, ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen 
*


----------



## freeway82 (3. April 2013)

alles klar ich probiers, danke schon mal


----------



## klonekrieger (3. April 2013)

War bei mir auch, der test lief komischerweise konstant mit 59 fps und sehr wenig Punkte nach entfernen des Updates war´s weg.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. April 2013)

Hatts geklappt   ?


----------



## freeway82 (4. April 2013)

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen viel um die Ohren und nächste Woche auf Montage geb bescheid wenn ich es ausprobiert habe


----------



## Affliction (4. April 2013)

Const 59,5 fps hab ich auch, bei allen 3. allerdings über 6000 punkte beim letzten bench. Mit ner 670er von asus


----------



## DriveByFM (4. April 2013)

oO dachte das buggt nur bei SLI rum, jetzt auch single GPU?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. April 2013)

ne dürfte normal nicht sein . 

ps. Dominator sind geil  ... hab leider keine :/ aber bin auch zufrieden mit dennen die ich drinnen hab :>


----------



## Zwitschack (10. April 2013)

> Wirds ne Rangliste für mobile Geräte geben?



also ich persönlich wäre dagegen, da man so auch mal die chance hat desktop und mobile GPUs miteinander zu vergleichen. 

muss glaube auch mal wieder ruhe finden und nochmal testen und benchen^^ bin mit meinen werten nicht zufrieden xD


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Könnte man imo schon machen, manche werden es gut finden, manche nicht  Wir können ja ne Umfrage machen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. April 2013)

wäre dafür, weil android geräte sind ja auch oc-bar.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

Ich würde wenn dann eine getrennte Rangliste machen. Die Desktop GPUs sind den Smartphone GPUs doch meilenweit vorraus.


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass man für die "mobile" Rangliste nur den Ice Storm Benchmark hernimmt, dafür ist der ja gedacht. Außerdem wird es sonst unübersichtlich und noch aufwändiger.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

Afaik gibt es doch sowieso nur "Ice Storm" und "Ice Storm Extreme" !?


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Hä?


----------



## grenn-CB (10. April 2013)

Habe gerade 3D Mark wieder installiert und wollte es noch einmal durchlaufen lassen, aber jedes Mal wenn ich das Programm starte kommt 3D Mark GUI funktioniert nicht mehr.
Vielleicht weiß jemand eine Lösung oder hat das selbe Problem.


----------



## Laangen_23 (11. April 2013)

Hallo, Ich habe mich gestern auch mal an dem Programm versucht und habe folgendes Problem!! 
Die ersten beiden Tests laufen ohne Probleme aber bei Fire Strike schmeisst der mich auf's Desktop und Ich bekomme eine Meldung dass etwas mit dem Nvidia Treiber nicht stimmt!!

Hab den aktuellsten Nvidia Treiber drauf!!

Graka 570GTX MSI Twin Frorz III

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hä?


 
Ja es gibt den 3DMark offiziell für Androidgeräte, dort laufen Ice Storm (720p) und Ice Storm Extreme (1080p). 

Die Frage ist wie machen wir das mit der Verifikation. Auf meinem N7 kann ich glaube ich keine Screenshots machen.


----------



## grenn-CB (11. April 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert es wieder
Wo ich es deinstalliert habe ist unter den Windows Diensten Futuremark Systeminfo deaktiviert worden ist und beim neu installieren ist es nicht mehr von alleine aktiviert worden, sodass ich es jetzt selber gemacht habe.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hä?


 
Wenn die Smartphones nur Ice Storm gebencht werden, wird das alles so verwirrend. Ein High-End Smartphone erreicht gerade einmal 20000 Punkte


----------



## Laangen_23 (11. April 2013)

Hallo, hat jetzt doch funktioniert!! xD

Das Ergebnis ist aber nicht super, hat villeicht einer eine Idee was ich verbessern könnte?
Sorry aber ist noch alles Neuland für mich 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 965,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-MA790FXT-UD5P


----------



## grenn-CB (11. April 2013)

Am besten man macht für die Smartphones einen extra Thread auf.

@BL4CK_92
Wieso einen Screenshot, der Link reicht doch auch dazu oder wie läuft das bei dem der Android Version?

@Badewannenbehüter
Immerhin mehr als einige PCs hier in der Liste


----------



## butzler (21. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin verzweifelt. Mein Sys erreicht bei Fire Strike ganze 2660 Punkte. Normal wären um die 9000.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P2660 3DMarks
Treiber sind alle aktuell und Vantage, sowie Mark 11 liefern völlig normale Ergebnisse.
Was mache ich falsch ? Habe die beiden GTX 670 mit Werkseinstellungen laufen lassen, nur die CPU läuft mit 4,3 GHz.
Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen.

butz


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. April 2013)

Heut mal nen 1090T bekommen, der geht 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair III Formula


----------



## DriveByFM (21. April 2013)

butzler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin verzweifelt. Mein Sys erreicht bei Fire Strike ganze 2660 Punkte. Normal wären um die 9000.
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P2660 3DMarks
> ...


 
Deinstalliere mal das Windows Update KB2670838 und dann teste nochmal. Zum Thema Treiber ich nutze den 314.07, der neuste(314.22) spinnt bei BF3 Endgame Maps total rum.


----------



## butzler (21. April 2013)

Hey, *DriveByFM* !

Danke, tausend mal Danke. Das war der goldene Tip. Windows Update KB2670838 deinstalliert und direkt von 2660 auf 8484 Punkte (Karten@stock). Jetzt kann ich mich in Ruhe daran machen, die 9000 zu knacken.
Du hast mir definitiv den Sonntag gerettet.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H score: P8484 3DMarks

Gruß

butz


----------



## Lord Wotan (27. April 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem das Fire Strike nicht läuft?
> Also ich starte den Bench und beim Laden der Fire Strike Demo bricht er ab mit dem Fehler:
> Unexpected error running tests.
> Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly
> Neu installiert hab ich schon hat nix gebracht.


Habe genau das selbe Problem auf Zwei PC einmal mit zwei GTX560 ti und einmal mit zwei GTX460 ti auch auf Win 8 pro 64bit.

Wann wird das Gefixt?

Hier in 3DMark Foren gibt es noch mehr betroffene

Unexpected error running tests. Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly

Unexpected error running tests. Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly


----------



## moboKiller (29. April 2013)

Das oben beschriebene Prob hab ich auch und dabei wären meine HD7850@ 1025/1400 und 3,6GHz Proozi echt gut abgegangen da hätt ich im FStrike sogar die 450 P Marke geknackt 
Immerhin im Heaven hab ich den 6.Kiesel gehoben also mit 604 Points


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2013)

Was ist bei diesem Bench eigentlich wichtiger, CPU oder GPU. Hier mal mein erster durchlauf

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Mai 2013)

Beim Ice Storm eher die CPU, aber auch die Grafikkarte spielt da noch einen wichtigen Teil und bei Firestrike eindeutig die GPU


----------



## Loetkolben666 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Ranking Thread:



Loetkolben666 schrieb:


> [...]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/591069?
> 
> Hat sich seit dem letzten Update was mit dem Punktesystem geändert? Mit CPU @ 4500 und Grakas @ 1250/1600 hatte ich vorher 14237 Punkte.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/fire32_cr69azr.jpg



Hat sich was geändert oder spinnt mein System?


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Mai 2013)

Von 3DMark ist die Version 1.1 rausgekommen Futuremark 3DMark Download


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Mai 2013)

Jetzt Funktioniert auch endlich Sli mit Fermi Karten unter Fire Strike


Problem ist das bei der Auswertung bei mir die Grafikkarten durcheinander gebracht werden vom 3DMark.
3DMark setzt einfach meine  GT 640 die bei mir als PhysX Karte in System ist als Firstcard und meine beiden Sli Grafikkarten GTX560 Ti als Secondcard!
Zumal die GT 640 nur per PCIe 2.0 x2 2.0 angebunden ist. In gegensatz zu dem GTX560 Ti per PCIe 2.0 x8 2.0


----------



## Bettlerfield (18. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das es ein sinn macht eine langsamere karte physx berechnen zulassen 
Habe es selbst schon ausprobiert die Gtx560ti macht das neben der normalen berechnung gleichzeitig immernoch deutlich schneller
Also schmeiß Die GT640 raus und probier alles nochmal auch die spiele müssten besser laufen jedenfalls bei physx


----------



## DjTomCat (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo Softy, 

ich möchte mich einfach mal bedanken und los werden das Du mit dem Ranking für 3DMark (2013) einen super Job machst und die Liste immer recht schnell Updatest  

Mach weiter so !!!


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen   



DjTomCat schrieb:


> ich möchte mich einfach mal bedanken und los  werden das Du mit dem Ranking für 3DMark (2013) einen super Job machst  und die Liste immer recht schnell Updatest



Ich werde an einer Echtzeit-Aktualisierung arbeiten. Versprochen


----------



## Bettlerfield (19. Mai 2013)

Stimme zu Gute Arbeit und Schnelle Aktualisierung weiter so


----------



## DjTomCat (19. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen
> Ich werde an einer  arbeiten. Versprochen


 
Ach nix zu danken, muß ja schließlich auch mal gesagt werden. 

Bei der Echtzeit-Aktualisierung da hätte ich vielleicht ne Lösung  wir Klonen dich einfach 3 mal und setzten deine Klone für je 8 Stunden vor die Liste, die dann nichts anderes machen als die Liste zu updaten


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

Klonen? Nein, danke  Einmal ich reicht mir schon 

Ich habe da eine bessere Lösung, so muss ich nur noch ab und zu einen Blick drauf werfen und die Arbeit machen die Affen : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no_elVGGgW8


----------



## DjTomCat (19. Mai 2013)

Affen sind auch nicht schlecht 

Ich spendier den ersten LKW mit Bananen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute
Bin hier mal neu dabei, hoffe das ist euch recht ;D
Hab einfach auch mal mein Ergebnis gepostet, wenn etwas falsch ist, sagts mir einfach! 
Eine Frage habe ich und zwar, warum mein i7, non K, auf 3,9GHz taktet, der Boost-Takt liegt doch eigentlich niedriger! 
Hoffe das ist nicht zu Off-Topic, wenn es sowas überhaupt in diesem Thread gibt. ^^
MfG


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Score passt  Habe ihn schon ins Ranking übernommen.

Der i7-3770 boostet bis 3,9 GHz, wenn 1 oder 2 Kerne ausgelastet sind. Bei 3 Kernen sind es max. 3,8 GHz und bei allen 4 Kernen sind es dann max. 3,7 GHz.

Bleibt die Frage, wieso Du einen non-K i7 auf ein Z77 Board setzt  Außerdem könntest Du im BIOS den Multi innerhalb des Bereichs des Turbo's anheben, dann hättest Du auf allen 4 Kernen 3,9 GHz.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2013)

Jaja ich weiß.... 
Was soll man sagen... unerfahren, nicht so weit gedacht, unbedingt neuen PC und von Laptop weg und iwie in das Board verliebt und SLI war auch geplant  Bin trotzdem super zufrieden mit meiner Kiste 
Danke für die Erläuterung, Softy
Also lastet der 3D Mark nur max. 2 Kerne aus und der Takt zählt, schade... 
MfG


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2013)

Achso 

Nene, der Benchmark lastet schon alle Kerne aus.  Nur die Futuremark Systeminfo liest öfter mal Mist aus


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Juni 2013)

Oh 
Na dann is gut ... oder auch nicht 
MfG


----------



## der8auer (23. Juni 2013)

*Ich habe zusammen mit Softy an einem interaktiven  Ranking gearbeitet. Im ersten Beitrag des Ranking-Threads findet ihr eine Anleitung zum  interaktiven HWBot-Ranking 

Danke an Softy für die Zusammenarbeit!*


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> *Ich habe zusammen mit Softy an einem interaktiven  Ranking gearbeitet. Im ersten Beitrag des Ranking-Threads findet ihr eine Anleitung zum  interaktiven HWBot-Ranking
> 
> Danke an Softy für die Zusammenarbeit!*



Bitte schön  Bin mal gespannt, wie das neue Ranking angenommen wird.

--> verschoben : 



minicoopers schrieb:


> Wird den anderen auch verraten, wie man das HWBot-Ranking hier in den Thread bekommt?
> Fände es super, wenn ich meinen CPU Ranking Thread damit ausstatten könnte


----------



## der8auer (24. Juni 2013)

Grundlegend ist dies die Basis dafür: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/115136-guide-neue-hwbot-codes-einbinden.html

Man kann mit diversen Befehlen auf die HWBot Datenbank zugreifen. Das hier ist der Code für ein FireStrike Teamranking:

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike,50]teamrank[/hwbot]

und sieht so aus:

[hwbot=pc_games_hardware,3dmark_-_fire_strike,50]teamrank[/hwbot]


----------



## ExaPaw (26. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab hier mal meine Ergebnisse drangehängt. Hab ein bisschen am System herumgespielt und bin auf durchaus hinnehmbare Scores gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aktuelles System:
Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,059 Ghz (Arctic Freezer 7 Pro)
Asus P5B Deluxe
GTX 470 @ 780 Mhz (Arctic Twin Turbo II)
3 Gb DDR2-800 RAM 6400 CL5

Gruß

ExaPaw


----------



## eagle*23* (28. Juni 2013)

Bekomme auf einmal dauernd eine Fehlermeldung wenn starten will. Kann mir da jemand helfen ? Hab schon deinstalliert und neu installiert aber bringt nix. 

http://abload.de/img/06-28-2013_16-27-191xsw1.png


Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2013)

...wie kommt es zu so einem Einbruch?


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juli 2013)

Könnte HT sein, habe schon öfter gelesen das es mit HT solche Einbrüche gab.
Schon die Version 1.1 ausprobiert? 
Link Futuremark 3DMark Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Könnte HT sein, habe schon öfter gelesen das es mit HT solche Einbrüche gab.
> Schon die Version 1.1 ausprobiert?
> Link Futuremark 3DMark Download - ComputerBase



...werde ich gleich mal probieren......Kann man HT ausschalten? Habe den CCC nicht installiert.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Juli 2013)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Kann man HT ausschalten?



Jipp, im Bios kannst du es von "enable" auf "disable" stellen.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Juli 2013)

...na dann mach ich das doch mal gleich...die Version 1.1. brachte ein paar Punkte auf indikutabele 76512 Punkte....nach HT "aus" sind es 103400 Pkt immer noch
über 70.000 Pkt weniger die CPU fast identisch aber die GPU bremst irgendwo.....126738 Pkt zu den gewesenen 372289 sehr seltsam....
Speichertakt von 1425 auf 1700 bringt gar nichts....auch mit CCC gleicher effekt.....um die 125000 GPU Punkte......

Bei den anderen Tests genau das selbe Problem.......statt 9500 pkt für die CPU kommen nur 1250 rüber...was läuft da falsch?
Warum ist der "Physics Score" so niedrig, obwohl die CPU mit 4,7GHz läuft......

Es muss an 3DMark liegen, bei Vantage und 3DM11 sind die Werte so wie immer.

*EDIT  immer noch das Problem mit dem absolut niedrigen phys-Wert*


----------



## Tony130 (13. Juli 2013)

sind die ergebnisse ok??

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758)


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Juli 2013)

Tony130 schrieb:


> sind die ergebnisse ok??
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758)



...gib doch die Ergebnisse in den Rangthread ein...da siehst du, wo du liegst.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. Juli 2013)

Super, jetzt funzt Crossfire mit 2 Karten im Firestrike. Mit 3 Karten geht's nicht richtig. Keinerlei Skalierung nach oben festzustellen; Im Gegenteil, die pts schrumpfen gegenüber 2 Karten.
Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, daß CF mit 3 Karten im Firestrike richtig läuft?
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## DrDave (25. Juli 2013)

Die aktuellste Version, also 1.1 glaube hast du? Weil mit 1.0 gab es bei Multi gpu noch Probleme... 
Ansonsten nur noch aktuelle Treiber + CF Profile...


----------



## ajay23 (10. August 2013)

moin, hoffe hier guckt nochmal wer rein!

bei mir läuft zb. grafik test 1 und beim laden von test 2 stürzt das programm dauernd ab (unknown error)
warum?
habe nichts übertaktet...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. August 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Die aktuellste Version, also 1.1 glaube hast du? Weil mit 1.0 gab es bei Multi gpu noch Probleme...
> Ansonsten nur noch aktuelle Treiber + CF Profile...



JA, habe gerade aktualisiert und werde kurz die Führung im Firestrike Extreme übernehmen. (mit 3,5GHz) Das läuft ja jetzt extrem sauber. Warum möchte sich das Systeminfo aktualisieren, die eigentliche main.exe aber nicht?
Naja. Jetzt kann ich ein paar Titanen schubsen gehen.
MfG


----------



## DrDave (22. August 2013)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> JA, habe gerade aktualisiert und werde kurz die Führung im Firestrike Extreme übernehmen. (mit 3,5GHz) Das läuft ja jetzt extrem sauber. Warum möchte sich das Systeminfo aktualisieren, die eigentliche main.exe aber nicht?
> Naja. Jetzt kann ich ein paar Titanen schubsen gehen.
> MfG


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso es das im neuen 3DMark nicht macht, bzw. ich nicht mal einen "Auf-Update-prüfen-Button" finden konnte.
Aber wieso nur 3,5GHz? Kein Saft mehr für mehr?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. August 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Aber wieso nur 3,5GHz? Kein Saft mehr für mehr?


 
Reserven bilden...


----------



## sentinel1 (23. August 2013)

@
*kampfschaaaf*

*Du könntest ja auch ** mal zur Abwechslung in meinem Bench benchen, oder (ist Dein System zu schwach ) ?  *


----------



## kampfschaaaf (28. September 2013)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> @
> *kampfschaaaf*
> 
> *Du könntest ja auch ** mal zur Abwechslung in meinem Bench benchen, oder (ist Dein System zu schwach ) ? *



Ich probier mal. Leider läuft Dein Bench nur mit 3 Karten. Ich kann also die Leistung nicht ausspielen.
MfG


----------



## Bull56 (29. September 2013)

Du bist eh nicht mehr lange der erste 

Irgendwann kommt wieder jemand der schneller ist :b


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Lange dauern wird das denke ich auch nicht mehr http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html, schau mal True Monkeys Ergebnis an bei dem niedrigen Takt der beiden Titanen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. September 2013)

Gestern nochmal meine 7970 getreten  Wenn man bedenkt, dass mit Standardtakt gerade mal 6550 Punkte rauskommen, dann ist das schon nicht übel (und wäre, wenn ich ne Online-Validierung hätte, auch der erste Platz in der Rangliste - von den GTX780 und Titanen abgesehen).
Nen Screenshot reicht euch nicht zufällig auch? 

PS: Die Karte ist wirklich ein Monster, 24/7 kann ich 1320MHz GPU bei 1,237V laufen lassen (GPU-Z zeigt dann zwischen 1,15 und 1,2V real an, welche Angabe man da auch immer nehmen will).


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Nen Screenshot reicht euch nicht zufällig auch?



Doch. Wenn Du ihn im richtigen Thread mit dem richtigen Schema postest.


----------



## DrDave (30. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Doch. Wenn Du ihn im richtigen Thread mit dem richtigen Schema postest.


 Tesselation ist aber auf AMD optimiert und nicht auf anwendungsgesteuert


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Das ist doch die Standard-Einstellung im Catalyst, wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. September 2013)

Dem FX liegt der Bench mal garnicht, denn im Kombitest kann er seine Leistung nicht ausfahren und wird dort auf 4 Threats ( warum auch immer) festgenagelt. 
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3

Der Phenom dagegen zieht da mit 6 Threads voll durch und überholt den FX (der deutlich mehr Physicscore erreicht)  
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3

Fazit: der Bench ist fürn Eimer, und als Richtwert nicht zu gebrauchen.

Edit: Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Kombitest  stark auf FPU-Last abfährt, und demensprechend auch die Threads zuweist. 
Also meiner Ansicht nach ein deutlicher Fehler in der Progammierung. Denn im Grunde sollten Grafiktest+ Physiktest den Kombitest ergeben, und das sehe ich hier nicht.


----------



## DrDave (30. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Standard-Einstellung im Catalyst, wenn ich nicht irre


 
Ist es ja, aber das entspricht ja nicht den (deinen) festgelegten Regeln.
"Es ist nicht erlaubt, eine treiberseitige Deaktivierung  von   AA/AF und Tesselation zu erzwingen.  Sowohl bei Anti-Aliasing als  auch  beim anisotropen Filter und  Tesselation muss ein Häkchen bei "Use   Application settings" bzw.  "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden"  gesetzt  werden."
Und Anwendungseinstellungen [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetiva][SIZE=-1]≠ AMD optimiert, auch wenn ich gerade nicht weiß, wie hoch der Punkteunterschied ist.
[/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Ja, es darf nicht deaktiviert sein. Aber wenn die Tessellations-Standardeinstellungen beim AMD "AMD optimized" sind, würde ich das schon gelten lassen. Lässt die online Validierung von 3DMark ja auch zum oder?


----------



## DrDave (30. September 2013)

Ich denke es kommt der tesselation error, aber ich teste es dann wohl einfach mal.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt der tesselation error, aber ich teste es dann wohl einfach mal.


 
Das wäre prima  Als ich noch meine HD7950 hatte, kam aber kein Fehler mit der Einstellung "AMD optimized".


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Doch. Wenn Du ihn im richtigen Thread mit dem richtigen Schema postest.


 Du hättest nicht zufällig Lust, mir den einfach gerade mal zu verlinken? 

@Tessellation: Das ist die AMD-Standardeinstellung, ja. Da kommt auch kein Tessellation-Error bei der Validierung. Stimmt aber eigentlich, AMD-optimiert klingt schon wieder so als würden die da ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen 
Es werden aber definitiv keine anderen Settings verwendet. Der Score passt ja auch. Ich kann euch ja nochmal zum Vergleich einen Bench ohne Tess machen, den Unterschied sieht man dann schon ^^


----------



## DrDave (30. September 2013)

Hab mal mit Tesselation auf Anwendungsgesteuert sowie AMD-optimiert herumprobiert.
Je 3 Durchläufe direkt hintereinander.

Hardware:
CPU: 3770K @ 4,4GHz
GPU: HD 7950 @ 1200/1500MHz
RAM: 8GB DDR3 2400MHz @ 10-12-11-28 1T
Treiber: Catalyst 13.8 b2

Anwendungsgesteuert 1: 8621 GPU-Punkte
Anwendungsgesteuert 2: 8577 GPU-Punkte
Anwendungsgesteuert 3: 8572 GPU-Punkte

AMD-optimiert 1: 8579 GPU-Punkte
AMD-optimiert 2: 8579 GPU-Punkte
AMD-optimiert 3: 8568 GPU-Punkte

Fazit:
Normale Werte innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit und Futuremark meckert auch nicht


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Sag ich doch  Aber danke für den Test 



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Du hättest nicht zufällig Lust, mir den einfach gerade mal zu verlinken?



Nö


----------



## DrDave (30. September 2013)

Ich bin mir trotzdem ziemlich sicher, dass es mit 3DMark 11 oder einem früheren Treiber nicht so war


----------



## Softy (30. September 2013)

Hm, ich weiß nicht. Damals (also als ich noch die HD 7950 hatte ) kam das mit dem ganzen Tessellations- und Lucid Virtu-Gecheate ja erst auf : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...1-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a-21.html#post4182655


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2013)

...denn im Ranking-Thread sollen nur Ergebnisse für die Rangliste gepostet werden : 



ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Ergebnisse hier für mein System in Ordnung sind?
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87
> ...


----------



## ebastler (31. Oktober 2013)

Oh, Shit, habe verpasst, dass es da zwei getrennte Threads gibt. Tut mir Leid!
Soll ich den ganzen Schrott aus dem Ergebnisthread rauseditieren?


----------



## Bull56 (3. November 2013)

Ich warte immernoch auf amd r9 290x Ergebnisse...


----------



## Stoffel01 (13. November 2013)

Hallo,
 Ich habe mit meinem 3930k und einer 7990+7970 momentan ca 15k Punkte. Habe noch nichts optimiert oder übertaktet. Muss die 7970 eh einschicken weil ich permanent Bildfehler habe

Mfg,
   Felix


----------



## ebastler (13. November 2013)

Ich frag mich grad, wie der eine mit erheblich weniger GPU Takt und einer 660Ti so viel mehr Punkte haben konnte...
Limitiert da schon meine 4670K @ 4200MHz in Fire Strike??

Nachtrag: Doof. Ich hab GPU Score mehr, nur Physics Score weniger -> CPU bremst.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. November 2013)

Hier mal meine 24/7 Settings (jap, die Karte läuft eiskalt 1350MHz stabil bei gerade mal 1,275V): AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H

Betatreiber, nicht wundern.


----------



## pagani-s (21. November 2013)

Bull56 schrieb:


> Firestrike
> 
> | 11490 | Bull56 | i7-4930K @  4,75 GHz | 16GB DDR3-2666 MHz CL 11-13-13-35 2T | GTX 780 Ti /1,212V @  1226/3760 | Link



wenn du mal kein enthusiast bist...
darf man mal fragen was du fürn job hast?

Edit: habs im profil gefunden.
andere frage
was hast du wohl in etwa nur dieses jahr an hardware ausgegeben?


----------



## ebastler (5. Dezember 2013)

Verdammt! Jetzt wurde meine i5 mit HD4600 Grafik als bisher bestes iGPU-Ergebnis geschlagen.
Die AMD APUs sind wirklich ne Menge besser...


----------



## BertB (7. Dezember 2013)

3dmark fire strike: 11362
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)

fire strike extreme: 6061
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1230V2,MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING (MS-7845)

xeon e3 1230 v3 q 3700MHz auf allen kernen
gtx 770sli @ 1176MHz (bin nicht ganz sicher)

ich liebe benchmarking 
mittlerweile fast mehr als zocken...

interessant:
hatte bis vor kurzem fx 8350 mit 3x hd 6870 (vtx3d hd6870x2 + hd 6870)
hatte: 
p10800 und x4100 punkte in 3dmark11

1 gtx 770 mit xeon e3 1230 v3: 
p11500 und x4060

sehr vergleichbare ergebnisse also

amd system dann umgebaut

fx 8350 + r9 270x:
p7800 und x2580

deutlich abgeschlagen

in firestrike dagegen gehen die 3 hd 6870 voll unter (vermutlich wegen 1Gb vram, aber auch tesselation, glaub ich)

p5050 x1005

fx 8350 mit r9 270x:

p5676 schon vorbeigezogen, immer noch ähnlich, x2904--> deutlich für r9 270x

gtx 770 + xeon e3:

p7656, x3794 

(analog zu 3dmark11 nenne ich die scores p und x für normal und extrem, auf der futuremarkseite ist das nicht so)
manche scores sind um ein paar punkte gerundet, vor allem, wenn ich mehrere ähnliche durchgänge hatte

deutlicher sieg für die neueren karten im neueren benchmark, 
sieht man sich nur 3dmark11 an, könnte man meinen 3 hd6870 wären noch konkurrenzfähig mit einer gtx 770, vor allem wenn die den stärkeren cpu auf ihrer seite hat

der umbau von 3x hd 6870 auf 1x r9 270x sieht auch nicht so gut aus, wenn man nur 3dmark 11 anschaut, in wahrheit war es ein sehr gutes upgrade

in 3dmark firestrike trennt sich die spreu vom weizen --> wichtiger schritt für futuremark und leute, die die wahre power eines systems einschätzen wollen
schade, dass man extreme kaufen muss, so sieht man immer wenig vergleich mit anderen leuten   3dmark11extreme genauso 

in final fantasy arr ist auch das neue setup auf 2560x1080 extrem überlegen,  fx8350 + 3x hd6870 konnte nicht mal mittlere einstellungen flüssig darstellen (framedrops bis runter auf 15fps)
xeon e3 +gtx770 locker höchste einstellungen und nie unter 50fps
xeon e3 +gtx770 sli locker höchste einstellungen und nie unter 40fps mit downsampling 1,25x1,25 auf 3200x1350, 21:9 monitor


----------



## Hawky1980 (8. Dezember 2013)

> in 3dmark firestrike trennt sich die spreu vom weizen --> wichtiger schritt für futuremark und leute, die die wahre power eines systems einschätzen wollen
> schade, dass man extreme kaufen muss, so sieht man immer wenig vergleich mit anderen leuten 3dmark11extreme genauso



Du wolltest ein Vergleich?  Na dann bitte schön, hier einmal AMD-System stock. AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3


----------



## BertB (8. Dezember 2013)

sehr schönes ergebnis, thx
ähnliche leistung auch

wieviel punkte hast du auf normal? auch schon 2% mehr? oder weniger? (also bei den selben takten), mit oc isses sicher mehr
ich glaub, dass die 7970er je mehr durchziehen, je höher die einstellung (auflösung, AA; tessalation nicht unbedingt)
in vielen benches isses so

werde die r9 270x wahrscheinlich zu weihnachten an meine schwester verschenken und mir dann selber für mein amd system ne r9 290 holen, so mit boardpartnerkühler, nicht eins von den lauten referenz dingern
sapphire vapor x, oder so, oder asus dcu, ma schaun, was kommt, wird eh zeit
ist das eigentlich vorschrift von amd, dass die nicht hinterm ofen vorkommen damit?
custom platine, ok, das braucht bisschen zeit 
aber nen bewährten kühler auf die referenzplatine zu schnallen kann ja wohl nicht monatelang dauern
 bin mal gespann, wie das dann wird


----------



## Hawky1980 (11. Dezember 2013)

BertB schrieb:


> sehr schönes ergebnis, thx
> ähnliche leistung auch


Nope nicht ganz, deine Karten liefen mit 1176/3500 Mhz Taktung. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...bot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a-89.html#post5939468
Ein direkter Vergleich würde in etwa so aussehen. 
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3



> wieviel punkte hast du auf normal? auch schon 2% mehr? oder weniger? (also bei den selben takten), mit oc isses sicher mehr
> ich glaub, dass die 7970er je mehr durchziehen, je höher die einstellung (auflösung, AA; tessalation nicht unbedingt)
> in vielen benches isses so


 
Naja knapp 19k Grafikscore gehen schon in Ordnung für die beiden Tahitis. Leider zieht der CPU-Score das Endergebnis ziemlich in den Keller. Daher bevorzuge ich den Firestrike Extrem Run zwecks Ausgewogenheit. 
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3


----------



## BertB (11. Dezember 2013)

stark
ca 7500extreme is schon ne hausnummer
dachte schon, dass die 7970er oc mehr ziehn als 770er, hab ja auch geschrieben, mit oc isses sicher mehr
aber vermutung bestätigt sich schon, je höher die einstellung, desto noch stärker tahiti
schön vergleichbar auch, da unsere cpu scores ähnlich sind (ca10000)

770sli-oc:7970cf-oc

11362:12152=0,935 normale einstellung

6061:7462=0,812 extreme

von 93,5% der leistung der 7970er in normal fallen die gtx 770er in extreme auf 81,2% ab

10000 punkte für nen 8350 ist aber auch sehr gut, meiner ist leider voll instabil, prime 95 stürzt selbst auf stock clock sofort ab oder meldet fehler
für 4500MHz in 3dmark11 braucht der 1,475V
ist zuviel, oder?
werde zu weihnachten das 990fx sabertooth revision2 bekommen, bin mal gespannt, ob das ne verbesserung bringt, ich hoffs
bisher hab ich asrock 890fx deluxe 5, hatte ursprüglich nen 965 phenom 2 da drauf, war aber schon am3+, bulli stand kurz bevor, der phenom lief stabil mit 3800MHz ohne volterhöhung (hab ich mich zu der zeit noch nicht getraut, lol, ist auch grad mal 2 jahre her, war aber erstes eigenes build)
hat halt den 890er chipsatz, aber auf der supportliste ist der 8350er drauf, eigentlich sollte es gut sein, hat auch gute kühlung für spawas: heatpipe und lüfter und so
ich hoffe der wechsel bringt was, mal schaun
gruß

wieviel normal punkte hast du ohne oc/dem takt von dem run mit 6182 punkten hawk?


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du schon Grafikleistung vergleichst, dann nimm auch bitte den Score der dies auch suggeriert. Der Endscore interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, weil dessen Ergebnis stark von der CPU-Leistung variiert.
So wird schon eher ein Schuh draus. 

Grafikscore  14778:18873 = 0,783  = 22% mehr Grafikleistung beim Firestrike normal

Grafikscore  6813:8703 = 0,782 = 22% mehr Grafikleistung beim Firestrike Extrem

Das ist genau die Diffierenz der Shaderalus unser beider SLI/CFX-Gespanne.  3072:4096 = 0,75 = 25% mehr Rohleistung zugunsten der Tahitis. 



> wieviel normal punkte hast du ohne oc/dem takt von dem run mit 6182 punkten hawk?


Unwichtig, ich bench meine Karten nicht mehr mit Milchbubi-Settings. Dann wär ich ja gezwungen auf eine Intel-Plattform zu wechseln.
Hier mal die Stock Werte mit 4xMSAA+16AFund Max Details bei FHD. 
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3
Den Gesamtscore find ich am Geilsten.


----------



## BertB (12. Dezember 2013)

es ging mir um den trend von zwei settings bei jeweils den selben takten (mit sich selber, nicht dem andern rig) sowohl in normal als extrem, endscore interessiert mich schon, cpu score ist auch ähnlich
egal, dann eben nicht 

habe immer punkte oder leistung geschrieben, nicht grafikleistung

grafikscore ist auch interessant, klar, aber die zeitschriften, forenranglisten und sonstige reviews schreiben eigentlich immer gesamtscore

und klar, ich hab die karten verglichen,und dafür geht eigentlich nur der grafikscore, aber wer weiß schon genau, wie der zustande kommt, cpu spielt hier garantiert auch rein
unsere cpu scores waren auch sehr ähnlich, aber die beruhen nur auf dem einen test, wie stark die cpu die karten in den grafiktests pusht ist auch ne andere frage.

aber wenn man die grafikscores ansieht, 
wie dus getan hast, 
und die erkenntnis ist erhellend, 
stimmt schon: verhältnis bleibt gleich, bei starken multigpu gespannen ist normalsetting offenbar teilweise cpu limitiert

was heißt, keine milchbubi settings? dein erster post als antwort auf meinen war offensichtlich mit stock clock, auf mal isses "milchbubi settings"
als ich dann antworte, die leistung sei ähnlich, packst du deinen oc score aus und sagst, ne ne ne, in wahrheit bla...
ich hab von anfang an vermutet, dass wenn beide oc sind, die tahiti schneller seien
warum ist intel für bubisettings? weils den gesamtscore hochzieht?
ich will auch amd nicht dissen, im gegenteil, ich hoffe, die werden immer stark bleiben 
habe selber beides, ein intel/nvidia rig, ein amd/amd rig,
nächste upgraderunde geht am die amd/amd mühle

habe mich gefreut, dass dir meine beiträge gefallen hatten, thx


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Dezember 2013)

BertB schrieb:


> es ging mir um den trend von zwei settings bei jeweils den selben takten (mit sich selber, nicht dem andern rig) sowohl in normal als extrem, endscore interessiert mich schon, cpu score ist auch ähnlich egal, dann eben nicht


Hat schon seinen Grund, warum ich den Firestrike Normal nicht benche. Das liegt einfach daran , das der Kombitest den FX nicht auslastet, und dadurch das Endergebnis völlig verzerrt. 
Daher ist für mich dieser Bench für mehr als Stabilitätstests nicht geeignet. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel. mit einem 1090T @4,4Ghz.
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3

Als Gegenüberstellung der FX8350 @5,1Ghz .
AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3
Ist schon krass wie stark die CPUs unterschiedlicher Architekturen das Endergebnis hier beeinflussen.  Meines Erachtens liegt dem Phenom der 3dmark2013 deutlich besser als dem FX. 
Nur leider ist er mit seinem 4,4ghz auch schon ziemlich am Ende, was man auch am Physicscore sieht.  Auf ein 8 Kerner basierend auf diese Architektur warte ich immer noch.  



> grafikscore ist auch interessant, klar, aber die zeitschriften, forenranglisten und sonstige reviews schreiben eigentlich immer gesamtscore


Die Zeitschriften & Co prüglen aber auch die CPU auf maximum, um ein CPU-Limit bei starken Karten zu unterbinden. Macht nur wenig Sinn bei diesem Bench der die CPU-Leistung hier im Endergebnis mit eingerechnet wird.



> und klar, ich hab die karten verglichen,und dafür geht eigentlich nur der grafikscore, aber wer weiß schon genau, wie der zustande kommt, cpu spielt hier garantiert auch rein


Der Graifkscore suggeriert das Gesamtergebenis der ersten beiden Grafiktest. Die CPU spielt erst dann eine Rolle wenn die Karten bei diesen beiden Tests nicht mehr ausgelastet werden. Und das ist bei mir nicht der Fall.



> unsere cpu scores waren auch sehr ähnlich, aber die beruhen nur auf dem einen test, wie stark die cpu die karten in den grafiktests pusht ist auch ne andere frage.


Auch hier bekomm ich den FX nicht voll ausgelastet. Bei ca 90% ist hier Ende.  



> aber wenn man die grafikscores ansieht, wie dus getan hast, und die erkenntnis ist erhellend,


Ist bei diesem Bench die beste Möglichkeit GPUs miteinander zu vergleichen. Der Rest des Benchs zielt auf die Gesamtleistung des Systems ab. 



> stimmt schon: verhältnis bleibt gleich, bei starken multigpu gespannen ist normalsetting offenbar teilweise cpu limitiert.


Beim Grafikscoretest greift das CPU-Limit nicht, musste sogar C&Q abschalten, sodas die CPU nicht ständig während der beiden Tests runtertaktet.  



> was heißt, keine milchbubi settings? dein erster post als antwort auf meinen war offensichtlich mit stock clock, auf mal isses "milchbubi settings"


Du hast also 2x 770 und spielst Spiele nur mit FXAA und ohne AF und Medium Settings bei FHD? Na dann machen deine beiden Karten ja so richtig Sinn.  



> warum ist intel für bubisettings? weils den gesamtscore hochzieht?


Du hast es erfasst. Was will ich mit einer CPU die mir bei hohen Grafiksettings (Extrem) keine Vorteile bringt. 
Solange die CPU jenach Anwendung die angepeilten 60FPS (60hz) stemmt, mach ich mir was dies angeht mal garkeine Sorgen.


----------



## BertB (15. Dezember 2013)

nö, ich hab 3x full hd und ein mal 21:9 mit 2560x1080

derzeit hab ich die beiden 770er an den 3 monitoren, läuft gut
amd setup an dem 21:9 monitor
vorher wars umgekehrt, als amd noch mit 3x hd6870 lief (musste man aber schon runterstellen, 1GB vram)
sobald die amd kiste ne 290er drin hat wird wieder getauscht

klar, mit dicken auflösungen ist der fx kein flaschenhals (auch so nicht, außer in benchmarks)
sonst hätt ich mir intelmäßig auch nicht den xeon geholt, sondern 4770k
erstaunlich, dass der phenom 2 sogar mehr punkte holt
ich hatte vorher den 965er phenom 2, war gut
hatte den 24/7 settings mit 3800MHz laufen

was zeitschriftenbenches angeht, stimmt schon, die haben alle 4930k @ 4,8GHz oder ähnlich
so wirds dann auch wieder vergleichbar

bin eh gespannt, was die neue konsolengeneration  zum thema bringt, 8kerne apu und so, fx sollte top sein, wenn dafür programmiert wird

ebenso mantle, was die karten angeht

wenn ich die 770er am 21:9 monitor dran habe mach ich downsampling von 3200x1350, mehr kann man nicht einstellen, sieht aber gut aus, 1,25x1,25

stehe eher auf hohe auflösung und hohe settings, als auf möglichst hohe fps
meist stell ichs so ein, dasses vsync 60fps hält
je nach game langt mir auch 30fps vsync, aber seit der zweiten 770er geht meist 60
zocke vor allem rundenstrategie, rpg, action rpg, mmorpg, wot, wowp, sowie diverse rennspiele
all diese spiele lassen sich ziemlich hoch einstellen, oder sogar maximum +AA und halten vsync 60fps auf 6000x1080
knackpunkt ist, ob die 2GB vram voll laufen, sonst muss ich details oder AA eischränken
bis ca 4 megapixel hab ich das noch nicht erlebt (21:9 monitor mit downsampling)
die auflösung scheint mir ziemlich optimal für 2x 770er
bin auch noch nen wqhd 2560x1440 moni am überlegen, der hat etwas weniger als 4MP, ist 16:9 und manche games unterstützen nicht gscheit ultra wide (teilweise abgeschnitten, verzerrt, geht nur im fenstermodus, etc)

(dafür hab ich kein auto  hardware geht vor)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Dezember 2013)

Ist es nicht so, dass es das "Volllaufen des VRAM" eigentlich gar nicht gibt, sondern die Spiele sich nehmen, was sie vorfinden, egal ob da nun 2, 3 oder gar 6 GB VRAM vorhanden sind?


----------



## BertB (17. Dezember 2013)

glaub nicht, ich glaub ich hätte schon oft gelesen, es berechnet den einstellungen im game entsprechend, 
und wenns nicht ausreicht, musses dann halt den rest zum normalen system ram schicken, der viel langsamer ist, von anbindung ganz zu schweigen
(so, wie bei APUs oder intel iGPUs)
wenn an im afterburner schaut, und die speicherbelegung ist nicht 100% (von dem, was man weiß, dass die karte hat), isses auch immer ein gutes zeichen, und dass man noch Anti Aliasing erhöhen kann
so habe ich jedenfalls den eindruck


----------



## etar (25. Dezember 2013)

Sind die Ergebnisse so ok?

10704 | etar | Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| R9 290 @ 1220/1250

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-A

Beim Firestrike kommen mir die 11723 Physics Score mit einen i7 4770k auf 4,7 GHz etwas wenig vor. Hab auf Stock auch nur ca 9550 Physics Score.

Hab mal andere Ergebnisse verglichen. Naennon hat mit einen 4770k auf 5 GHz schon 13895 Physics Score.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO

Speedy1612 z.b. hat mit einen 3770K auf 4,7 GHz schon  12677 Physics Score. Sollte ein 4770k nicht etwas schneller als sein vorgänger sein Oo.

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

etar schrieb:


> Sind die Ergebnisse so ok?
> 
> 10704 | etar | Intel Core i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T| R9 290 @ 1220/1250
> 
> ...



Das Ergebniss ist schon Okay, Naennon kommt so hoch wegen der Titan......... Physics wird halt von NV unterstützt.

Hier meines mit 290x
AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme6
Und selbes System nur mit GTX 780
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock P67 Extreme6


----------



## DrDave (26. Dezember 2013)

Mal abgesehen von den üblichen verdächtigen wie CPU, RAM und Betriebssystem. Hat wohl auch die Einstellung ULPS Einfluss auf die Physicspoints. 
Der Rest ist wohl eher Quatsch


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, in meinem 2. System hatte ich bislang einen FX 6300 @ 4,85Ghz, den habe ich gegen einen i7 2600 getauscht und habe keien großen Vorteil. Ich werde nun mal SMT ausmachen und dann nochmal testen, aber hat der i7 wirklich nur so wenig bis gar keinen Vorteil? Oder macht die CPU generell kaum was aus?


----------



## DrDave (29. Dezember 2013)

Im Icestorm solltest du auf jeden Fall was merken, hier aber SMT deaktivierten, da der bench nur 4 Kerne unterstützt. 
Bei den folgenden Benches wird CPU Leistung immer unwichtiger, wobei der Cloudgate wie auch der Vantage auf CPU Cores steht, je mehr desto besser. 
Du hast ein non K Modell verbaut oder einfach nur das K vergessen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

Ok, danke

Ja ist leider ein non-K Modell, habs in einem ausgemusterten PC gefunden, da hatte ich mal Glück  Sonst würde ich dem natürlich die Sporen geben


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (3. Mai 2014)

Kann das sein, dass die Performance mit den aktuellen AMD-Treibern nachgelassen hat? Hab anstatt knapp 7100 knapp 6100 Punkte mit den selben Taktraten; könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## DrDave (3. Mai 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die Performance mit den aktuellen AMD-Treibern nachgelassen hat? Hab anstatt knapp 7100 knapp 6100 Punkte mit den selben Taktraten; könnt ihr das bestätigen?


 
Nope, eben mal getestet:

*Einmal am 5.2.13:*
HD 7950 1300/1750 MHz
i7 3770K @ 4Ghz
8GB DDR3 2133MHz
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3
Treiber und Benchmarkversion siehe Futuremark Link
GPU Punkte: 9315

Hier noch mit stock GPU Taktraten (Rest gleich siehe oben):
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/43107
GPU Punkte: 6405

*Einmal heute am 3.5.14*
HD 7950 1300/1750 MHz
i7 3770K @ 4,4 Ghz
16GB DDR3 2400MHz
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3
Treiber und Benchmarkversion siehe Futuremark Link
GPU Punkte: 9642

Hier noch mit stock GPU Taktraten (Rest gleich siehe oben):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3000046
GPU Punkte: 6640

Sind also sogar mehr geworden


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Nope, eben mal getestet:  Einmal am 5.2.13: HD 7950 1300/1750 MHz i7 3770K @ 4Ghz 8GB DDR3 2133MHz AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 Treiber und Benchmarkversion siehe Futuremark Link GPU Punkte: 9315  Einmal heute am 3.5.14 HD 7950 1300/1750 MHz i7 3770K @ 4,4 Ghz 16GB DDR3 2400MHz AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Pro3 Treiber und Benchmarkversion siehe Futuremark Link GPU Punkte: 9642  Sind also sogar mehr geworden



Hast ja auch schnelleren Ram und die CPU höher OC'ed  

Bei mir ist's aber auch so, dass immer mal ein anderes Ergebnis rauskommt.


----------



## DrDave (3. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hast ja auch schnelleren Ram und die CPU höher OC'ed
> 
> Bei mir ist's aber auch so, dass immer mal ein anderes Ergebnis rauskommt.


 
Genau deshalb hab ich extra nur die GPU Punkte gepostet...
Hab meinen Post oben noch mit stock GPU Taktraten aktualisiert.


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

1000 punkte von 7000 sind aber schon viel


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich extra nur die GPU Punkte gepostet... Hab meinen Post oben noch mit stock GPU Taktraten aktualisiert.



Scusi, hab ich übersehen


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (4. Mai 2014)

Hmm.. alles wieder normal; danke für die Werte!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2100679/fs/2097470

Das bissel VRAM OC wird das wohl nicht ausmachen


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Mai 2014)

Hilfe, mein Registrationskey will nicht mehr ...einfach ungültig .....


----------



## DrDave (10. Mai 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hilfe, mein Registrationskey will nicht mehr ...einfach ungültig .....



Der Key direkt von Futuremark? 
Ohne Bindestriche eingegeben? 
Vlt. mal eine andere Person eingeben lassen.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Mai 2014)

...ja direkt von Furemark, beim Kauf mit dem Download.
Eigendlich wie immer mit Bindestriche. Aber ohne geht es auch nicht.

Geht auch bei 3DM11 nicht... schon seltsam.


*EDIT: *Nun geht es , mußte erst die älteste Variante mit dem Reg-Key aktivieren und dann erst upgraden auf die neueste Variante.....

..nun läuft er ja, der 3DM, aber das Ergebnis für ne super high end R9 290x? weit unter meiner 7970 ...... bin schon am zweifeln, ob sich dieser Tausch lohnt.


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (21. Mai 2014)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist der Score für meine Hardware nen bisschen niedrig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neion (9. Juni 2014)

@fritzelschnitzel deine punkte gehen okay so

 geht okay so ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minutourus (14. Juni 2014)

2xSapphire R9-290 Vapor-X Tri/OC@1050/1500/+50mv/PT:+/-0 Rest siehe Signatur:


Anscheinend sind FireStorm und CloudGate Gift für CF/SLI Setups, noch jemand?

Edit:
Ich habe eine Antwort bei 3DMark gefunden:

3DMark Ice Storm was designed for mobile devices such as tablets and netbooks, so is a very lightweight test for any modern high end gaming PC. On high end systems the framerate can be over 1000 frames per second. On such systems 3DMark Ice Storm really isn't the correct test to run as even a tiny variation in the time it takes to render each frame can cause major changes in the framerate, leading to major fluctuation in the final score. As a rule of thumb, if you score more than 40 000 points in 3DMark Ice Storm, your system is "too good" for the test and you should instead use 3DMark Cloud Gate or 3DMark Fire Strike to benchmark your system.

Also note that some power saving features may trigger when running Ice Storm. The benchmark load is so light that the video card may decide that lower operating frequency is fine and this may cause the score to fluctuate. If you are seeking the highest possible score in this test on a high end system, you may need to explicitly force your video card to operate in "high power" mode through video driver settings.

On very fast setups and on most multi-GPU (SLI/Crossfire) configurations, 3DMark Cloud Gate will also end up being limited by your processor and you will see similar (if smaller) effect. You should always use the benchmark most appropriate for the hardware you are benchmarking - the performance range of hardware that can be benchmarked using 3DMark is simply far too wide to cover it all with just a single test and that is the reason why 3DMark includes three different tests and the extreme preset for Fire Strike to cover all cases - even situations involving heavily overclocked processors and multi-GPU SLI/Crossfire setups cooled using liquid nitrogen or liquid helium.


----------



## chappy086 (17. Juni 2014)

Sky Diver

AMD Radeon R9 295X2 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock P67 Pro3


Graphics Score 58930 

Physics Score 9477 

Combined Score 17301


----------



## Minutourus (17. Juni 2014)

Huu?@295x@CF! die sollte eigentlich abgehen aber limitiert anscheinend.....

Meine endgültigen Settings im Vergleich:
http://abload.de/img/3dmark13-1060-1600t3u09.jpg


----------



## chappy086 (17. Juni 2014)

Ups jetzt kommts mir erst.
Beim Run muss ich ja den Treiber auf default haben ohne erzwungenes AA und AF?


----------



## Minutourus (17. Juni 2014)

Ich habe nix beim Treiber geändert alles stock out of the box....


----------



## chappy086 (17. Juni 2014)

So

Mit defaulttreiber:

32387 Punkte

Grafikscore 69247

Physics  10265 

Combined18406


----------



## Minutourus (17. Juni 2014)

Ist das jetzt mit einer 295x oder mit zwei?


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Juni 2014)

Sorry hier stand Mist.


----------



## chappy086 (17. Juni 2014)

Mit beiden denke ich


----------



## Minutourus (17. Juni 2014)

Hmmm da stimmt etwas nicht (CPU Limit?)  du bist mit einem Quad CF kaum schneller als zwei normale R9 290 mit ein wenig OC, mach doch mal einen Run mit nur einer Karte (CF kannst du im CCC aktivieren und deaktivieren). 

So wie es jetzt aussieht bringt dir zur Zeit die zweite 295X eigentlich gar nichts....


----------



## BertB (17. Juni 2014)

in skydiver vielleicht nicht,

aber es ist irgendwie immer noch nicht klar: 4GPUs?
nö, oder?


----------



## chappy086 (18. Juni 2014)

Nein Leute hier liegt wohl ein Missverständnis vor. Ich habe nie gesagt ich habe 2 R9 295
Nur 1 
Also habe ich demnach 2 GPUs.


----------



## Minutourus (18. Juni 2014)

Asoooo ok  

Dann passen die Daten....


----------



## Jan565 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem benchmark. Auf meinem AMD System läuft der ohne Probleme. Aber bei meinem 3570K bekomme ich den nicht zum laufen. 

Habe die neuste Version geladen und installiert. Die systeminfo auch schon mal neuinstalliert aber hat auch nichts gebracht. 

Das Problem ist nämlich das ich keine Ergebnisse angezeigt bekomme. Ich nutze auch nur die basic Version wo ich halt nichts einstellen kann oder so. Neuinstallieren hat nichts gebracht. Vielleicht hat einer von euch eine idee dazu.

*Edit 

Screen von der Fehlermeldung hinzugefügt.


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2014)

... lange nix mehr hier diskutiert.. kann es sein, dass die R9 290X Probleme mit "Ice Storm" hat. Ich schaffe es nicht an die Ergebnisse meiner 7970 ran zu kommen.
20000 Pkt weniger. Alle anderen Tests bin ich locker drüber.... schon sehr seltsam. Was sagen eure 290er?


----------



## BertB (12. Juli 2014)

ice storm ist halt eher für kleine karten,
die rennen alle beide ins cpu limit,
vielleicht gibts auch sonst noch irgend ne begrenzung,
würd mir keine sorgen machen deswegen, sagt nicht viel aus, außer, dass der test unpassend ist


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juli 2014)

... danke, nein Sorgen mache ich mir da nicht. Es ist nur komisch, dass der so aus der Reihe tanzt.


----------



## DrDave (12. Juli 2014)

Hast du SMT angelassen und damals ausgeschalten?


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. August 2014)

Habe mal meine GTX780 Lightning durch den Firestrike Extreme getreten:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H

1424MHz@1,3V@Wakü (GPU-only), GPU Temperatur maximal bei 37°C, VRM bei 50°C belüftet mit nem 120mm Lüfter. Power-Target-Aulastung bei rund 120% (~370W).


----------



## FlakZ (10. August 2014)

Mein msi 770 Ergebnis. Fire Strike normal, da ich die advanced nicht besitze 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4440,ASRock H81M-VG4
Core ist 1254 Memory 3825  Spannung um 12 mV erhöht, Lüfter 100% Power Target 111% max. OC was bei der Karte ging, leider nicht mehr :/ bin aber paar mal unter den Top Leuten gewesen bei fast gleichen Setup


----------



## pagani-s (24. August 2014)

was hab ich da falsch gemacht?
AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H

gegenüber hier

AMD Radeon R7 video card benchmark result - AMD A10-7850K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. F2A88XM-D3H


----------



## DrDave (24. August 2014)

Ist es nicht logisch das OC zu geringeren Punkten führt?
Das CPU OC passt ja zumindest, du hast mehr Physic Points, aber warum die GPU Punkte so absacken
Wenn du das OC wegnimmst, hast du dann wieder mehr Punkte?


----------



## pagani-s (24. August 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ist es nicht logisch das OC zu geringeren Punkten führt?
> Das CPU OC passt ja zumindest, du hast mehr Physic Points, aber warum die GPU Punkte so absacken
> Wenn du das OC wegnimmst, hast du dann wieder mehr Punkte?


 leider nein
das war mein einziges mal über 1600punkte beim firestrike egal welcher takt

nochn fail
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3876804

edit: keiner ne idee?


----------



## Duvar (1. Oktober 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Firestrike Single GPU:
> 11838 | Duvar | i7-4770K @ 4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 1T | R9 290 @ 1240/1700 |  Link
> 
> Kann mir wer erklären, warum mein Combined Score so gering ist?
> Grafik und Physikscore sind höher wie einige der Leute über mir im Ranking.


 
Hallo,

Frage steht oben, vllt kann die mir jmd hier beantworten.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## DrDave (1. Oktober 2014)

Problem wird der langsame 1600er Speicher sein, welcher die Physic sowie combined Punkte ausbremst.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

Hier geht's weiter :



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Frage: Ich habe trotz höherem Takt eine *deutlich* niedrigere Punktzahl als vorher.
> 
> 1100/1400 +0mV +5% Powertarget ==> 10069 Punkte im Firestrike Link
> 1150/1500 +100mV +25% Powertarget ==> 9525 Punkte im FirestrikeLink
> ...


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch manchmal das Gefühl im 3DMark bildfehler zu haben obwohl ALLE anderen Benchmarks und Spiele einwandfrei laufen. Selbst so Sachen wie Bf3, die ja was übertakten angeht sehr instabil sind laufen problemlos.

Edit: Gerade festgestellt: Ich hab immer nur in der Demo bildfehler ^^ der eigentliche Benchmark läuft einwandfrei.
Edit2: Das Ding ist doch so eine Schei**, je höher der Takt, desto geringer der Score...  ich glaube ich teste mal 100/500 gleich ^^


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

Dann lass die Demo halt weg 

Also mal im Ernst: Sind die Temperaturen der Karte im grünen Bereich? Nicht dass die throttelt.

Was passiert, wenn  Du nur den Chiptakt erhöhst und den VRAM-Takt bei 1400 MHz belässt? Bei manchen Benchmark wirkt sich ein zu hoher VRAM-Takt negativ aus (habe ich mal gelesen, aber noch nicht selbst festgestellt). Einen Versuch wäre es aber mal wert das zu testen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Oktober 2014)

Temps sind absolut in Ordnung. ~70 - max. 75 Grad. Hab schon diverses versucht, selbst bei *gleichem* Takt kommen teilweise im 3DMark unterschiedliche Ergebnisse raus(deutlich unterschiedliche). Komischerweise haben sich meine Punkte in anderen Benchmarks teilweise auf ein Viertel reduziert (z.B. Valley oder Heaven) während die FPS in Spielen soweit ich das sehe gleichgeblieben ist. 

Die Demo kann ich leider nicht abschalten ^^ hab keine Advanced Version des Benchmarks.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2014)

Also das Problem mit den plötzlich niedrigeren Punkten hatte ich bislang nur  beim Valley Benchmark. Eine De- und anschließende Neuinstallation hat da Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## ebastler (8. Oktober 2014)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Temps sind absolut in Ordnung. ~70 - max. 75 Grad. Hab schon diverses versucht, selbst bei *gleichem* Takt kommen teilweise im 3DMark unterschiedliche Ergebnisse raus(deutlich unterschiedliche). Komischerweise haben sich meine Punkte in anderen Benchmarks teilweise auf ein Viertel reduziert (z.B. Valley oder Heaven) während die FPS in Spielen soweit ich das sehe gleichgeblieben ist.
> 
> Die Demo kann ich leider nicht abschalten ^^ hab keine Advanced Version des Benchmarks.


 
In der Demo einmal per alt-tab aus dem Programm tabben. Bricht dann ab, und startet direkt den Bench 
Mach ich immer so. Habs aber bislang nur bei Fire Strike versucht.

Machst du das im Bench, bricht es komplett ab und markiert das Ergebnis als ungültig. In der Demo klappt es aber^^


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Also das Problem mit den plötzlich niedrigeren Punkten hatte ich bislang nur  beim Valley Benchmark. Eine De- und anschließende Neuinstallation hat da Abhilfe geschaffen.



Hat leider nichts gebracht.



ebastler schrieb:


> In der Demo einmal per alt-tab aus dem Programm tabben. Bricht dann ab, und startet direkt den Bench
> Mach ich immer so. Habs aber bislang nur bei Fire Strike versucht.
> 
> Machst du das im Bench, bricht es komplett ab und markiert das Ergebnis als ungültig. In der Demo klappt es aber^^



Danke für den Tipp.

Offtopic:
Habe jetzt auch allgemein festgestellt das anscheinend bei 1100/1400 Schluss ist ohne Spannungserhöhung. Darüber macht es irgendwie keinen Sinn. Für 1175/1400 brauch ich schon +100mV und für das bisschen mehr Leistung lohnt sich die Spannung nicht. Naja mit 1,1 Ghz ist die 290 auch schon schnell genug ^^.


----------



## IDempiree (11. Oktober 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4690 Processor,MSI Z97M GAMING (MS-7919)

Gerade einfach mal mit der 980 Reference @ Stock und einem i5 4690 @ Stock


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

neuer 3dmark firestrike ultra 
AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0

sli770
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4354774?
2GB laufen, aber ist offensichtlich zu wenig,
gerade der zweite test stürzt ins bodenlose


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

Auf Auf Softy rein damit


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen einpflegen  Nur gehen mir langsam die Posts auf der ersten Seite aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Oktober 2014)

Lass dir doch einfach eine leere Seite unter die Postings setzen wenn du ne neue brauchst. Sollte ja machbar sein vom Admin


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Oktober 2014)

> krass, wie du dran bist, hawk 1980
> vielleicht ists doch noch nicht zeit für neue karten,


Oh doch, mit 60 FPS auf Ultra in Star Citizen , sind die Karten auch schon so ziemlich am Limit. An 4K ist da noch garnicht dran zu denken.  



> klar, deine takte sind höher,
> kann man so auch zocken, oder wirds dann zu heiß ?



Naja die obere Karte könnte mal frische WLP vertragen.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

ich hab uhd 3840x2160 schon laufen,
fliegen geht, 
hangar, naja...


----------



## Hawky1980 (13. Oktober 2014)

Dann warts mal ab wenn das Planetside Modul kommt. 
40 Mio Polygone sind da die Regel.  
Mal zum Vergleich, die Constellation hat 1,3 Mio Polygone.


----------



## HighGrow22 (14. Oktober 2014)

i7-4770K@4,5 Ghz , Asus R9-290@1200mhz/1548mhz

kann sich sehen lassen denk ich 
leider laufen bei mir nur 8 pcie lanes


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

So, ich habe den Ranking Thread jetzt mal komplett überarbeitet. Falls jemandem etwas dazu ein- oder auffällt, Kritik und Anregungen (und Lob ) bitte hier posten.


----------



## BertB (14. Oktober 2014)

endlich mal ein pokal für mich 
firestrike ultra

wird wohl nicht lange halten...


----------



## freizeitmanager (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi All,

Hab vorhin Icestorm laufen lassen, 1x mit Phisix CPU 1x Physikx Graka.
Jedes mal hab ich ein schlechtes Ergebnis ca. 90000 Punkte 
Die Virtuellen Kerne waren aus.
3dmark sagt Prozessor nicht erkannt.
kann des daran liegen.

danke schonmal

Gruß FM


----------



## interpo21 (15. Oktober 2014)

mit welchen kostenfreien Benchmark fordert man sein system am meisten (grafik+cpu) gleichzeitig??


----------



## DrDave (16. Oktober 2014)

Erübrigt sich die Frage nicht schon, da du offensichtlich den 3DMark Thread schon gefunden hast?
Beim Combined Test der einzelnen Versionen werden CPU und GPU gleichzeitig belastet.


----------



## MrMorgan (24. Oktober 2014)

Fire Strike:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2

Fire Strike Extreme:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4477080

Fire Strike Ultra:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4477117

moin,

ist das i.O für das System aus der Sig? Irgendwie hab ich schon einige gesehen die an die 13k hatten, dabei sollte meine GPU ja eine der schnellsten GTX980 sein


----------



## Hawky1980 (26. Oktober 2014)

> @ hawky: darf ja nicht wahr sein, muss nachlegen



@ BertB: keine Panik, das schaffst du schon.


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

da gestern mein neues gehäuse kam für 3x cf, seh ich luft nach oben,
jetzt bau ich gleich mal um


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. Oktober 2014)

@ BertB

 Was kommt da eigentlich bei deinem SLI/CF System raus

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z97X-Gaming 5

 mfg


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

bisher lief es nur mit 2 katen, heute bau ich auf drei um,

im normalen firestrike ists nicht so dolle, liegt wohl an dem fx 8320,
mein xeon e3 + 770sli system ist da sogar schneller

auf extreme sind es dann ~7500 punkte mit fx 8320 und 2x 290
xeon + 770sli fallen zurück

auf dem neuen ultra hatte ich jetzt ~4350 punkte,
immerhin vor einem mit intel irgendwas + gtx titan z,
cpu limit spielt also schon immer weniger ne rolle,

dass der hawky mit ebenfalls fx und 2x 7970 vorbeizieht ist allerdings schon stark, hat halt auch gut hohes oc betrieben
bei mir wird aber grad die cpu sehr warm, von der abluft,
hab mir mal auch noch so ne aio wakü bestellt, die ist aber leider noch nicht da

da ich das setup an nem uhd monitor laufen lasse, sollte dr fx meist gut sein


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = 11894
erreichen viele leute mit einer karte

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = 7878
schon besser

AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8320,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = 4357
da bin dann fast zufrieden

nach weihnachten kommt eventuell dennoch ein lga 2011-3 unterbau,
in mmorpgs nervt der fx teilweise doch, grad in städten, wo viel los ist,
andererseits, mal sehen, was mit der aio wakü drin ist, 
an sich scheint der potential zu haben, 4,5GHz laufen mit schlappen 1,3V,
wird nur halt warm, wegen der abluft der karten

außerdem versprech ich mir weniger mikroruckeln von der dritten karte
http://www.tomshardware.de/AMD-Crossfire-SLI-Nvidia-Powercolor,testberichte-240834-6.html
bei 6870er war das damals so, hatte selbst das setup aus dem test, 6870x2 + 6870
hoffe, dass der effekt bei den heutigen karten und treibern immer noch so gegeben ist, sollte aber eigentlich,
inputlag wird halt mit jeder karte mehr, aber schnelle shooter zock ich eh keine


----------



## marvan2007 (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin, ich habe unter WIndows 8 64 Bit Firestrike Extrem laufen gehabt und hatte ein Ergebnis von 5544 Punkten. Jetzt habe ich Windows 8.1 64 Bit und komme nur auf 5317 Punkte. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

das sind keine 5% unterschied,

lass mehrmals laufen, jedesmal kommt was anderes raus,

ob 8.1 schlechter läuft als 8 käme mir komisch vor, aber wer weiß

vielleicht lief irgendein weiterer prozess im hintergrund, und in dem anderen lauf nicht


----------



## marvan2007 (26. Oktober 2014)

Kommt mir halt nur etwas seltsam vor. Habe jetzt 5 Mal den Test gemacht und immer das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4670K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GRYPHON Z87

Falls jemanden Interessiert, was eine Referenz-290X mit allen Reglern am Anschlag macht... 
Also, am linken Anschlag im Afterburner^^
Stromsparsetting.


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

jetzt hab ich mir beim umbau eine karte geschrottet, 

mit nem schraubenzieher auf das hebelchen am slot gedrückjt, damits aufgeht,
hat der griff des schraubenziehers so nen quaderförmigen, winzigen kondensator abgerissen

werd versuchen, das ding wieder anzulöten, wird aber schwierig


----------



## MrMorgan (26. Oktober 2014)

omg das ja kacke 

Drück dir die Daumen das des wieder hin bekommst


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

thx, 

oje


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich drücke natürlich auch die Daumen, halte uns auf dem Laufenden 

Ein paar Fotos von der Löt-Aktion wären auch interessant.


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

thx

ich werd glaub einfach mal versuchen, ob die noch läuft,
handelt sich um einen dieser winzigen ca. 1 X 2 mm großen kondensatoren mit drei streifen,

oder meint ihr, ich könnte dann erst recht was kaputt machen?


----------



## DrDave (27. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> thx
> 
> ich werd glaub einfach mal versuchen, ob die noch läuft,
> handelt sich um einen dieser winzigen ca. 1 X 2 mm großen kondensatoren mit drei streifen,
> ...


 
Poste doch mal ein Bild, welcher fehlt.
Wenn sonst nichts weietr passiert ist, wäre selbst löten das einfachste.


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es nur ein kleiner Keramikkondensator ist, könnte die Karte auch problemlos ohne laufen.
Es könnte aber auch ein Widerstand oder ne Diode sein?

Wobei, drei Striche klingt nach KerKo oder Widerstand. Welche Farbe?

Diode oder Widerstand wäre wohl kritischer 

Beim Löten würde ich empfehlen die Lötspitze des Kolbens mit einem Kabel zu erden, und die Masse der Karte (sollte z.B. an der Slotblende hinten anliegen) ebenso... Hab ich damals beim Umlöten des Stromturms meiner 660Ti gemacht.
Ist der Kondi nur im Zweig vor den Wandlern ist es eh recht egal, ist er aber an deren Ausgang, und damit direkt am Chip/den VRAMs, wirds schon heikler...
Eigentlich sollte die Spitze eines Kolbens ja per 100Ohm oder so auf Erde liegen, bei den meisten Kolben, aber darauf vertrau ich lieber nicht...

EDIT: Sollen wir die Diskussion eventuell in den 290(X) Diskussionsthread verlagern?


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

thx für den rat mit erde, klingt vernünftig

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-pcs-6341-picture781449-imag0294.html
bauteil heißt C2518

da war so einer drauf, wie schräg oben links am rand vom roten kreis,
silber-hellbraun-silber

scheint mit dem ram chip auf der anderen seite der karte zu tun zu haben

das teil hab ich zum glück noch,
bin froh, dass ichs überhaupt gemerkt hab, sonst hätt ich den fehler nie gefunden
musste rumsuchen, obwohl ich das ding in der hand hatte, und klar war, dass es irgendwo fehlt

karte ist auf dem kopf


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

Hm, man erkennt etwas wenig, aber wenn er C heißt, ists definitiv ein Kondi^^
Direkt am RAM also, dann wird der wohl die Eingangsspannung des RAM Bausteins entstören oder so was. Könnte für fehlerfreien Betrieb nötig sein, muss aber nicht.
Löten wird da nicht ganz ungefährlich, sollte aber möglich sein. Halt gut erden etc.


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

ja,
ich fummel die kiste dann mal wieder zusammen, und probier, obs noch läuft

gibt bei mir in der firma auch leute, die es draufhaben mit der löterei, werd mal fragen
(elektroindustrie, allerdings kein platinenzeug)

ich kanns zwar auch ganz passabel, aber das teil ist echt winzig

denk auch, dass der den ripple glättet für den rambaustein,
mal sehen


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

Jeder integrierte Schaltkreis sollte (steht in den Datenblättern) immer 100nF direkt an den Versorgungspins haben, bei so etwas kompliziertem wie einem RAM Chip wird das wohl erst recht nötig sein.
Laufen könnte es auch so (sind ja noch genug andere Kondensatoren in der Nähe, und bei so was wird glaub ich immer übertrieben viel C verbaut), aber gerade bei RAM OC könnte es doch instabil werden.
Teste es am Besten mal (nur mit der Karte, ohne CF, um Fehlerquellen auszuschließen), dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden!


----------



## Schrotti (27. Oktober 2014)

Bauform sieht auch wie Größe 0402. Kann man noch ohne Lupe löten (SMD ist nicht so schwer).


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

klar, 
versuch ich erstmal ohne cf
man kommt auch eigentlich ganz gut dran, wegen löten
bin relativ zuversichtlich, dass die noch zu retten ist


----------



## pagani-s (29. Dezember 2014)

mein rekord bei firestrike war 8519punkte hier AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance

nun dachte ich mir ich versuchsma mit etwas mehr mhz bei der gpu und pfeif erst noch auf die 200mhz bei der cpu

cpu war 4,5ghz ram war 1600mhz und grafikkarte mit neustem treiber auf 1208 mhz chip und ram 1654mhz

AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Performance

raus kam das hier
jemand ne idee warum?

dachte firestrike wäre mehr auf gpu aus


----------



## Interceptorvtec (19. Januar 2015)

Ok hier nochmal  kein schlechtes Ergebnis finde ich Alleged 3D Mark 11 Benchmarks of a 'AMD Radeon R9 300 GPU' Leaked - Possibly R9 390X

Hier ist ein firestrike extrem mit angeblich 4 x 390 x
??????AMD???R9 390X????_????????_??????


----------



## iltisjim (17. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute kurze frage. Habe zwei gtx 980 und komme 
auf
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
Würde gerne mehr raus kriegen habe nur ein wenig bammel an die voltage zu gehen habt ihr tipps oder Erfahrung darin und ab wann wird es kritisch. Habe den Standard lüfter von msi gaming 4G falls das wichtig ist.
und (bin Neuling ) was bringt der memory clock


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2015)

Also wenn Du mit einer leichten Spannungserhöhung anfängst, ist die Gefahr, etwas zu schrotten, sehr gering.

Der RAM Takt bringt nicht ganz so viel wie der Core-Takt, aber gerade bei den neuen Karten bringt höherer RAM Takt schon deutlich mehr Punkte.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade den absoluten Zusammenbruch verspürt.  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4

Firestrike sieht so viel anders und besser aus. Da erreiche ich mit der Karte die Plätze unter den ersten 10.
Absolut keine Idee. Gerade festgestellt, dass die GPU beim 1.Test nur 889MHz anlegt, statt der eingestellten 1440MHz. Warum das?
GPu +150MHz und Ram +200MHz.


----------



## mistermeister (2. August 2015)

Habe seit heute Win 10 drauf, da wollte ich mal den DX 12 Api Test machen - Aber:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win 10 Pro 64 bit + 3D Mark Advanced + 980Ti  + neuester Treiber  353.62   

also:  W  A  R  U  M?     
edit: nun funzt es, lag an alter 3D MarK Version


----------



## SilentAndre (20. September 2015)

hey hab mein Notebook mal mit dem firestrike getestet aber irgenwie taktet die gpu während des Tests immer wieder runter also von 1150 auf 800 und den speichertakt ebenso. bei spielen passiert das aber nie..


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

@SilentAndre
wie sehen die Temperaturen deiner GPU aus?

Bin jetzt fast überall auf Platz 1, im gesamten Benchmark-Forum! 

*HAIL TO THE KING BABY!*


----------



## CSharper (30. September 2015)

Jaja die nächsten beiden T'X sind unterwegs^^


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

Oh heute Zahlungseingang auf deinem Konto gewesen  Dank dran, Oktober hat 31 Tage für die dein Budget dann noch reichen muss 

Hoffe das entsprechende Netzteil hast du  auch gekauft   Kann dir die EVGA SuperNova Reihe empfehlen, dabei handelt es sich um Single Rail Netzteile, anders als bei deinem BeQuiet, dass unter umständen die 1100W nichtmal wirklich vernünftig auf die Grafikkarten verteilen kann, deshalb bin ich auch von Enermax weg, weil die zweimal wirklich Feuer gefangen haben! Die Platimax Reihe!

Hier das Titan von eVGA:

EVGA | Produkts

Platin und Gold kosten natürlich etwas weniger, ist aber immernoch teuer als ein LEPA G1600, dass jedoch keine 133,3A auf der 12V Schiene (volle 1600W) für die bereitstellt!


----------



## CSharper (1. Oktober 2015)

Nene mein Hobby ist Gaming und 4K € in Grafikkarten stecken um Erster in einer Rangliste im Netz zu seinNein danke 

Vorallem ist Spielen bekanntlich mit so einem Rig nicht mehr so angehnem.


----------



## Bull56 (1. Oktober 2015)

nicht nur bekanntlich, auch praktisch grauenhaft...

Die Cryengine 3 ist schon sehr gut fpr 4xSLI optimiert, aber es ruckelt wiederlich, ganz zu schweigen von anderen Spielen. GTA V und co z.B. Da stellt man am besten auf SLI um und gut ists!


----------



## Bull56 (1. Oktober 2015)

Stellt sich nurnoch die Frage, weshalb ich meine 4x Titan X zurück geschickt habe... Aber anders ging es eben nicht, weil ich keine Zeit für das hobby hatte und kaum zuhause war und sie nichtmal auspacken konnte 

Jetzt bin ich dafür bei 4x 980 Ti die Morgen endgültig verbaut und getestet werden, solangen die Haussicherung es mitmacht, sind 3200 Watt an Leistung für den PC vorhanden  leider fehlen den Ti's ja ein paar Shader 

Aktuell arbeite ich noch an einem Plan für subzero und werde es testen, den PC im Winter in meinen Garten zu stellen um zu schauen wie er bei -10°C funktioniert mit der Wakü  Werde dann sicherlich auch einen Erfahrungsbericht hier auf PCGH einbinden! 

Warum hast du eigentlich 2x Titan X zum zocken gekauft und keine Ti's? die reichen doch auch locker, oder hast du besondere Ambitionen? (4x GTX Titan X würden sich wegen der 12GB VRAM lohnen, hätte die Ti aber die gleiche GPU wie die TX, dann wäre sie schneller weil sie weniger VRAM verwalten müsste!)


----------



## CSharper (2. Oktober 2015)

Ganz einfach weil ich die Leistung schon im März brauchte, was mich überzeugte war das Nvidia den Titan'X den Vollausbau spendiert hatte und im Juni als die Ti's kamen war ich unterwegs in den Staaten und so hatte ich keine Zeit. Klar die OC Varianten like KingPin und Lightning, wären sicher Hammer zum übertakten, aber so bin ich auch happy. 

Ja aber ob jetzt 4 x 12 GB Vram oder 4 x 6 GB Vram der GPU zur Seite steht, ist beides nicht spielbar Mehr als 2 Karten sind zum spielen einfach nicht brauchbar.


----------



## CSharper (2. Oktober 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Bull56 (2. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt habe ich hier meine vier karten unter wasser angeschlossen und nur in Firestrike Ultra wirklich höhere Ergebnisse! 
Bei 1080P ala Extreme und Firestrike reicht einfach der 5960x nicht mehr aus. Teilweise so stark, dass die Grafikkarten nichtmal 40% Auslastung haben und sich deshalb runtertakten! 
Also muss ich die Tage mehr als 5GHz aus der CPU bekommen! 

Die Grafikmacht ist einfach zu extrem, bei Firestrike Ultra ziehen die beiden Netzteile 2280W aus der Steckdose!


----------



## sleipDE (6. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade mit meiner R9 390 die 12000 Punkte Marke in Fire Strike durchbrochen:
AMD Radeon R9 390 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3

Einstellungen in Afterburner waren:
Core Voltage: +100
Power Limit: +50
Core Clock: 1235MHz
Memory Clock: 1703MHz
Fan Speed: 100
Temperatur: max. 65-70Grad Celsius

Erhöhen der Taktraten ab diesen Einstellungen ergaben dann Crash's in Fire Strike.  Hat jemand noch Ideeen mehr Leistung aus meinem System zu ziehen, würde die Erhöhung des Ram's noch etwas bringen? Es liegt hier im Forum im prinzip nur einer mit einen R9 290x vor mir, wobei ich keine Ahnung habe wie er die Karte auf 1344/1730 MHz bekommen hat und somit fast 13000 Punkte erreicht hat, will auch 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...e-strike-ultra-added-fs12972-submittable-.png


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal seinen PhysX Score an und dann Deinen 

RAM OC bringt schon ein paar Pünktchen mehr, aber nicht die Welt.

Ich vermute mal, dass er die Karte unter Wasser hatte, bei den Taktraten. Oder er hat im Winter im Freien gebencht


----------



## sleipDE (6. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt, er ist in der PhysX Score um fast 6000Punkte schneller, aber wie geht sowas? Mehr Frames bei den Grafiktests liefert mein Karte, die Combined Score ist vergleichbar.

Verdammt das ist so frustrierend von einer 290x so gedemütigt zu werden  Ich muss das irgendwie toppen...

Werde den Ram nochmal etwas feintunen, wobei er ja schon auf 1866MHz läuft, das was da in 3D Mark steht stimmt nicht.


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Stimmt, er ist in der PhysX Score um fast  6000Punkte schneller, aber wie geht sowas? Mehr Frames bei den  Grafiktests liefert mein Karte, die Combined Score ist vergleichbar.
> 
> Verdammt das ist so frustrierend von einer 290x so gedemütigt zu werden
> 
> ...



Er hat einen 6-Kerner, der mit 4,8 GHz rennt, daher der hohe PhysX Score. Da ist man mit einem 4-Kerner chancenlos.

Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob der Rechner mit 2133 MHz startet (ggf. die RAM Spannung etwas erhöhen). Aber viel bringen wird das nichts, das kann ich Dir gleich sagen


----------



## sleipDE (6. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar, bin immer davon ausgegangen das bei 3DMark eher die Graka im Vordergrund steht, scheinbar aber hat auch die CPU eine wichtige Rolle. Werde den Ram mal noch etwas optimieren, mal sehen was das noch bringt.


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2015)

Kommt auf den Benchmark an, Firestrike Extreme und Ultra sind grafiklastiger als der normale Firestrike. Cloudgate dagegen ist extrem CPU-lastig, sieht man ja im Ranking, dass bis zu Rang 20 fast nur 6- oder 8-Kerner vertreten sind. Icestorm ist ebenfalls CPU-lastig, wobei es beim Icestorm enorm von Vorteil ist, wenn man im BIOS die virtuellen Kerne deaktiviert.


----------



## R4ider (19. Dezember 2015)

Hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread, hab leider keinen Post your Score Thread für 2013 gefunden.
Was meint ihr zu dem Ergebnis, ist das ok für eine Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero Hybrid S und nen Intel i7 6700k @Stock?
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII RANGER


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2015)

Der Score ist OK


----------



## R4ider (19. Dezember 2015)

Danke :


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Dezember 2015)

Gott sei Dank,  ich bin durch mit dem Spiel


----------



## Reconman1 (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

hab mir gestern mein neues System zusammengeschraubt Dank der guten Empfehlungen hier aus der Community.

Jetzt hab ich mal 3D Mark drüberlaufen lassen und habe folgendes Ergebnis erhalten:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-6500 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H170 PRO GAMING

Kann da bitte jemand der sich auskennt kurz drüber schauen ob das für dieses System in Ordnung ist?

Mir kommt es komisch vor das ich hinter dem Vergleichs-Gaming PC in der Liste liege obwohl Mein Prozessor eigentlich nicht langsamer sein sollte.
und mein Maximum turbo core clock kommt mir auch etwas tief vor.

Wie gesagt ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus, eventuell passt ja auch alles.

Danke Euch


----------



## skydrive2014 (14. Februar 2016)

Bull56 schrieb:


> @SilentAndre
> wie sehen die Temperaturen deiner GPU aus?
> 
> Bin jetzt fast überall auf Platz 1, im gesamten Benchmark-Forum!
> ...



naja  wenn deine  Hardware  so viel kostet  wie  Kleinauto  ist kein Wunder


----------



## robotnikz (24. Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum im folgenden Vergleich der linke PC die geringste Punktzahl hat? GPU ist doch schneller, CPU gleichschnell oder (Der ganz recht mal ausgenommen)

Result

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## DrDave (24. Februar 2016)

Da die Hardware sehr ähnlich ist, haben die laufenden Hintergrundanwendungen, die Treibereinstellungen und Treiberversion Einfluss. Der Grafikkartentakt sowieso, was man aber nicht sieht, ob die GPU während des Tests heruntertaktet oder is Powerlimit läuft .
Ich bezweifle auch stark, dass die Taktraten der GPU bei allen korrekt ausgelesen wird.


----------



## Frankie2510 (31. März 2016)

Mit meiner Titan bin ich auch am ende angelangt, muss jetzt mal eine 980 TI einbauen. Mal sehen was da geht, ich denke dass die GPU ziemlich bremst und die CPU noch nicht alles zeigen kann. Mein PhysX Score hingegen liegt um fast 7000 höher als deiner.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-593K,ASRock X99 OC Formula/3.1

Danke an Caseking, Bestellung wird heute schon ausgeliefert!


----------



## pagani-s (15. Mai 2016)

Bei meinem neuen Spielzeug kann ich leider keinen Wert abgeben der i3 6100 mit Übertaktung wird wohl nicht erkannt ich habe immer Null punkte ,nicht unterstützt. Die älteren Benchmarks 3D Mark 11 oder Vantage laufen problemlos. Momentan mit 4.3ghz


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Mai 2018)

Lass uns mal hier weiter machen.

Ich komme an den Alten nicht mehr ran. Siehe Bilder. Ich habe aber auch Win10, da ist es bestimmt nicht bei.


----------



## pagani-s (23. Mai 2018)

nixnixnix


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Mai 2018)

Ich habe auch so langsam das Gefühl das die 1080 nichts reißt. Im Vergleich 6700 und 8700 kommt auch nichts
obwohl der 8700 auch auf 5,2 GHz läuft.* Ice Storm Unlimited* habe ich einen Einbruch von 251000 um knapp 30000 Pkt. 

Bei den anderen kommt auch nicht viel mehr rüber.


----------



## Escoball (19. Oktober 2018)

Hey Leute, 

Wenn ich Fireststrike starte kommt nach 5min oder nach dem 2ten Test die meldung, Test vom Nutzer abgebrochen..

Mein System:
Win 10 64 Bit
AMD ryzen 2700x mit Asus rot strix x470i
8gb DDR 4 2133 mhz ( wird ausgestauscht im nächsten Monat gegen 16 Gb DDR 4 Ripjaws)
Netzteil Straight Power 11 750 watt 
GeForce 1050 ti (wird auch ausgetauscht nächsten Monat)

Cpu Temperaturen liegen nach 1std pubg ca. 55-60 grad

Hab schon ein Im bios Update gemacht ganz am Anfang  und steht alles auf Auto, hab nix geändert im bios !

Kennt vlt einer eine Lösung woran es noch liegen könnte ? 

:/


----------



## pagani-s (19. Oktober 2018)

Mit Msi afterburner die grafikkarte übertaktet? Falls ja mal die übertaktung ganz raus nehmen. Eventuell 3dmark oder futuremark systeminfo erneuern


----------



## Escoball (19. Oktober 2018)

Nené Die grafikkarte ist nicht übertaktet, also zumindest hab ich nix an der GPU oder CPU übertaktet! Kann es sein das, das Mainboard auch die GPU automatisch übertaktet? 

Die cpu wird ja automatisch geboost auf 4,3 ghz! 

Also ich hatte zuerst das Netzteil in Verdacht(war ein cm 450w Netzteil 5 Jahre alt) 

Oder liegt das an den Kernen? Weil BF1 freeze auch nach einer Zeit und lande wieder im windows! 

Ereignissanzeige sagt iwas von direct x Fehler c000005 oder so! Hab auch schon mit ddu deinstalliert und neueste Treiber Neuinstalliert

Andere spiele pubg cod3 farcry5 laufen ganz normal ...


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Oktober 2018)

... sag die Ereignisanzeige: "Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt." ? ....  mach mal in der "Energieoption" die CPU auf max. 95% ....


----------



## Escoball (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich glaube diese Meldung auch in Erinnerung zu haben! Ok Danke werd ich heut Abend nach der Arbeit mal ausprobieren


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir passiert das immer, wenn ich zu strak an der oc-Schraube gedreht habe.


----------



## Escoball (19. Oktober 2018)

Also Ich hab ja kein oc eingestellt,  im bios ist ja noch alles auf Auto eingestellt, nur der automatische oc der von Standard 3,7 auf 4,3 ghz boostet ist an


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Oktober 2018)

Ist das UEFI vom Board aktuell? Sonst könnte man noch einen früheren nvidia Treiber laden.

... was steht konkret für ein Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## Escoball (21. Oktober 2018)

Biosversion ist, wurde Mainboard Spezifisch von der herstellerseite runtergeladen, auf USB Stick drauf und im Bios rübergezogen!

Gestern Lief der 3Dmark durch, als ich die GrakaTreiber mit DDU de und neu Installiert habe und den benchmark als ´´Administratur ausführen`´ ausgeführt habe! Kann aber sein das ein vlt zufall war..KA

Aber bei Spiele wie BF1 und Tarkov  Freeze das Spiel ein und bin zurück im Windows

Ereignissanzeige ist voll mit ´´NVLDDMKM´´ fehler ….


----------



## pagani-s (21. Oktober 2018)

das ist ärgerlich. ich hab das bei sacred 2 auch das mir das spiel einfriert und ich nur neustarten kann oder ich bin wieder aufm desktop


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2018)

.... spielt ihr mit DX12? Mein Schadow of the Tomb Raider startet auch nicht mit DX12. Mit DX11 geht es .....
oder probiert mal einen früheren nvidia Treiber aus .... bei mir geht DX12 und das Game beim 311.63 ..... 
...habe jetzt 1,5h SotTR gespielt ... mit dem alten Treiber und DX12 ganz geschmeidig 60 FPS durchgängig.

was zum lesen: 

Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr - Microsoft Community

Windows 10: Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.

[gelöst] Der Anzeigetreiber "nvlddmkm.sys" reagiert nicht mehr


----------



## Escoball (22. Oktober 2018)

Hab schon fast alles versucht und gegoogelt bis auf den msi Afterburner!

Alten Treiber 398er wo es ohne Probleme auf meinen alten i5 7400 lief installiert,  neue Treiber zig mal mit ddu de und installiert, virenprogramm gelöscht! Mal läuft es mal nicht Ob Direct x 11 oder Direct x 12 

Alles ist auf den neusten stand geupdated

Entweder hat die graka ein Problem oder es ist ein Software Problem wo win 10 mit dem ryzen nicht richtig klar kommt ! 

Mit dem Vorgänger i5 7400 hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme und keine freeze gehabt


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auch wieder an der Stelle angekommen. Bei DX12 stürzt Tomb Raider irgendwann ab. Wieder Treiber. Stundenlang lief es. 


*NEU *..bei 3DM läuft VULKAN nicht. De- und neuinstalliert habe ich. 2080 geht da nicht. 1080 lirf noch.


----------



## Escoball (24. Oktober 2018)

Richtig nervig!!!

Hab einige scans durchlaufen lassen (dxdiag, Sfc/scannow, furmark etc.) alles lief und meldet keine Probleme! Entweder wirklich die graka ein defekt ....oder iwelche Daten im Windows kommt mit der Hardware nicht klar...

Werde demnächst mal Windows richtig CLEAN deinstallieren und neu draufsetzen ( wird vlt nix bringen aber dann weis ich das ich es Versucht habe)


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Oktober 2018)

... ist vielleicht das Beste .... Win 10 dauert ja nicht mehr lange ......


----------

